# Superstoner's new 3 rail, 50gal system, 36-40oz every 2 weeks.



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2014)

So here is the latest system. The rails and res will be insulated. But the new delivery and drain are perfect. Also added about 4-5" more between rails.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2014)

More pics.


----------



## jason1976 (Jul 22, 2014)

hate to say it man but no body on here really uses those. I do. I looked for weeks for any info when building mine. rails don't need insulated they are white thus reflective and think so light cant get passed. the feed and drain do because pipe isn't opaque. your results will shock the shit outta you. net them up


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2014)

You obviously have no idea what youu are saying or who you are saying it to. I have mastered rails and have for years pulled 36-46oz from 10-12 plants every 3 weeks using rails.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2014)

And yes insulating the rails is important for many reasons, none being reflective or opaque. It keeps the temp inside the rail considerably lower, thus keeping res temp lower. You really should consider what you say before putting it in print.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am currently expanding from 3000watts to 6000watts in flower and harvesting everyevery 10-11 days. So 24+ oz every week from 160sqft isn't bad, along with only working about 15-20 hours a week it makes for a nice job. What's a pound go for where you are? I get 3600-4k per.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Net em up? Another stupid remark. I rarely ever need support for 4-6oz plants becauseI i give them the proper nutes regiment that allows for super strong branches to support the weight.


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 22, 2014)

OK SS I'm on board for this one. Whenever I need to find something out I search your other thread with the billion posts. Can't wait to see how you lay out your area, I already know you're going to kill it! O, how many of these new systems are you going to be running?


----------



## natec631 (Jul 22, 2014)

jason1976 said:


> hate to say it man but no body on here really uses those. I do. I looked for weeks for any info when building mine. rails don't need insulated they are white thus reflective and think so light cant get passed. the feed and drain do because pipe isn't opaque. your results will shock the shit outta you. net them up


Damn, does this mean I have to get rid of my entire system?


----------



## esinohio (Jul 23, 2014)

jason1976 said:


> hate to say it man but no body on here really uses those. I do. I looked for weeks for any info when building mine. rails don't need insulated they are white thus reflective and think so light cant get passed. the feed and drain do because pipe isn't opaque. your results will shock the shit outta you. net them up


I'm still chuckling at this. Between the wonderful muder of the English language and the obviously incorrect information I just can't stop laughing. 
Next time you decide to make the hilarious decision to pass along your wealth of knowledge, don't. Spare the rest of us please! If we want to see stupid we can just fire up the news.

On a side note I always enjoy reading about your goings on SS. Didn't mean to derail the thread.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 23, 2014)

nice job.. what do you have to use for a water pump? I assume it is HPA from the looks of the sprayers. I have been thinking about a long term setup for myself using this big ass 100 gallon res. Right now it is basically half DWC, half ez-cloner misters in 1/2" pvc tubes; I would like to have an external res and use the 100 gallon res as the root chamber, or use the res as a res and build a rail system out of it.

do you run air bubbles in the res, or a water fountain, or nothing?

do you have other flower systems like this? you mention harvesting every 2 weeks, so I am trying to imagine how many systems are running and the timing.

still running pure blend pro and pondzyme these days?

sorry if this is all in your other thread... it is long as fuck.


----------



## jason1976 (Jul 23, 2014)

what an ass. this my friend is a grow forum if I needed the twat forum id go somewhere else."master" lmfaorof


----------



## esinohio (Jul 23, 2014)

jason1976 said:


> what an ass. this my friend is a grow forum if I needed the twat forum id go somewhere else."master" lmfaorof


This seems to fit here. Word Crimes


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 23, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> OK SS I'm on board for this one. Whenever I need to find something out I search your other thread with the billion posts. Can't wait to see how you lay out your area, I already know you're going to kill it! O, how many of these new systems are you going to be running?


Thanks mike. I will be running 5aero systems and 8buckets in a 11x10 flower room with 6k watts and a 34000btu minisplit


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks es. An old saying comes to mind for our obviously young friend Jason: a closed mind should come with a closed mouth.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hydroburn said:


> nice job.. what do you have to use for a water pump? I assume it is HPA from the looks of the sprayers. I have been thinking about a long term setup for myself using this big ass 100 gallon res. Right now it is basically half DWC, half ez-cloner misters in 1/2" pvc tubes; I would like to have an external res and use the 100 gallon res as the root chamber, or use the res as a res and build a rail system out of it.
> 
> do you run air bubbles in the res, or a water fountain, or nothing?
> 
> ...


No, it is not hpa, the pump is an ecoplus 633 feeding 11 sprayers. I run 5 systems plus dwc buckets. I do not use air pump or stones except for dwc. YYes, still loving botanicare, its the best taste available. And yes on pondzyme and hydro guard. I have added vitamino to the recipe also and can post an updated recipe if you need


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 23, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Thanks mike. I will be running 5aero systems and 8buckets in a 11x10 flower room with 6k watts and a 34000btu minisplit


Good God man! That's going to be a big beautiful room of girls that's for sure.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey SS, nice set up, still running two rails. 4 girls In each, one grow at a time.
Would like to switch to your nute regime, if you have a chance could you post it...thanks


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 23, 2014)

flamethrower1 said:


> Hey SS, nice set up, still running two rails. 4 girls In each, one grow at a time.
> Would like to switch to your nute regime, if you have a chance could you post it...thanks


Post 64 in SS my 3 stages of flower


----------



## thenasty1 (Jul 23, 2014)

just found this thread. watching intently.



jason1976 said:


> hate to say it man but no body on here really uses those. I do. I looked for weeks for any info when building mine. rails don't need insulated they are white thus reflective and think so light cant get passed. the feed and drain do because pipe isn't opaque. your results will shock the shit outta you. net them up


dude. you have no idea who youre talking to. you ever see tombstone? (if no, watch and continue reading) that scene near the beginning where billy bob thorton realizes hes holding a gun to doc holiday and wyatt erp? thats you right now.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 23, 2014)

OMG, nasty, i scared my girlfriend i laughed so loud and hard. That was worded perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 23, 2014)

flamethrower1 said:


> Hey SS, nice set up, still running two rails. 4 girls In each, one grow at a time.
> Would like to switch to your nute regime, if you have a chance could you post it...thanks


The recipe has had a few small adjustments and I added vitamino to it and now it is hydroguard. I will get it written out and post it here in next few days.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 24, 2014)

nice bro. keep it up and remember you are the mentor of some many people around here including myself. good luck 

ps dont waste your time with trolls. they are people with out a purpose in life.


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 24, 2014)

Subbed, this looks epic


----------



## daedalux (Jul 24, 2014)

i have never seen rails in action before. ill def be watching.


----------



## chunkylonin (Jul 24, 2014)

I have followed you for some years now and know you dont bullshit,once I move( in the next couple of months) I will ditch the old school rails and rebuild with this new system (thats how much faith I have in SS).SS dosent bullshit and never stears anyone wrong,but the best and the most underrated part (in my opinion),is if you do decide to build one of his setups,he is always there to answer any questions and help you evey step of the way,whatever questions you have,he will answer you the same day (alot of times within an hour or two) 99 % of the time.Thats why I roll with SS,the guy is like a badass android,never stops or let personal shit keep him away,he is always there,and thats something you cant put a price on.Speaking of price,the guy has never tried to benifit from anything he puts up on here (cough,cough,a book),and if he did ever charge anything,most everyone on this forum would own him something.Dont take my word for anything tho,just go to his other thread and see how many people have gotten results,or why his threads are usually on the 1st page.


----------



## Zombi Jeezus (Jul 24, 2014)

Question for ss or anyone using his recipe. I see it is broken up as wk 1&2, wk 3-5, wk 5-8 or until finished. Is that supposed to be wk 6-8 or till finish? Or wk 3&4 then wk 5-8?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes iit is supposed to be week 6-8. New recipe will be up here this weekend.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 25, 2014)

But i am going to go to 2weeks only between res changes instead of 3 because of running so many systems.


----------



## natec631 (Jul 25, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Yes iit is supposed to be week 6-8. New recipe will be up here this weekend.


Sweet. Things about to go in flower in a week so I'll need to pick up whatever you're adding!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Aquashield is now hydroguard. Added vitamino @ 3ml per gal. Other adjustments are minor.


----------



## waterdawg (Jul 26, 2014)

I have rails already to go (had em ready for 2 years lol) but started with totes and haven't switched yet. Basically set up the same so was wondering if rails offer better growth, and why, if all things were equal. I keep looking at them. Thanks SS, someday I'll get this stuff dialed in I hope lol.


----------



## waterdawg (Jul 26, 2014)

" hate to say it man but no body on here really uses those. I do. I looked for weeks for any info when building mine. rails don't need insulated they are white thus reflective and think so light cant get passed. the feed and drain do because pipe isn't opaque. your results will shock the shit outta you. net them up"!

*Well then, there ya go SS, waste of time!*


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 27, 2014)

When you compare ease of use the rails out perform the totes or dwc.


----------



## waterdawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually I was thinking that as well and just move the rails from from one room too the other as needed. Yes perhaps its time to get them going. Perhaps next run lol. Need to start cloning I think to take this to the next level.


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 27, 2014)

Got a question about adding back to the rez. When you add back do you only add plain water or just certain nutes and if so at what level? I've found that without really knowing what the plant is consuming it's a guessing game. I'll add back and then find out that my ppm is now rising with water drop when before water and nutes were being consumed equally.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice improvements SS.

I like the way you made the support fort he rails very efficient an small.

Thats bad ass..


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 27, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> " hate to say it man but no body on here really uses those. I do. I looked for weeks for any info when building mine. rails don't need insulated they are white thus reflective and think so light cant get passed. the feed and drain do because pipe isn't opaque. your results will shock the shit outta you. net them up"!
> 
> *Well then, there ya go SS, waste of time!*



Really man, are you telling SS that his way is a waste of time.

Do it his way and see for yourself.

I used to be shyt before i adopted the SS rail method.

Now I am still shyt, dont get me wrong, but even bad as I am with this system it will get you 24 oz a run...with massive neglect


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 27, 2014)

everything is pretty straight forward from the pics, if you built the old system. absolutely love the improvements...

I use round tubes and still have nt figured out a cure for minor leaks here and there.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 27, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Got a question about adding back to the rez. When you add back do you only add plain water or just certautes and if so at what level? I've found that without really knowing what the plant is consuming it's a guessing game. I'll add back and then find out that my ppm is now rising with water drop when before water and nutes were being consumed equally.


I never add back to a res. When the last res gets low i will add water only until harvest but i never add more nutes to used res. The drawback IS that you dont know what is left in the res and the ratios are screwed.


----------



## mike45214 (Jul 27, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I never add back to a res. When the last res gets low i will add water only until harvest but i never add more nutes to used res. The drawback IS that you dont know what is left in the res and the ratios are screwed.


I agree 100% there. I just recently started using just plain water cause it's too much of a headache dumping nutes in. Had to get a pros opinion it.
Thanks SS


----------



## waterdawg (Jul 28, 2014)

oceangreen said:


> Really man, are you telling SS that his way is a waste of time.
> 
> Do it his way and see for yourself.
> 
> ...


I'm not lol. I actually have great respect for SS. I follow his threads and have gained lots of knowledge. I was quoting the fool that basically said it was a waste of time.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm subbed. Very cool. I built an Aero system many years back and never really got to use it. Looking forward to this! Good vibes


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 28, 2014)

subbed up ss...you never fail to impress brother.

I've actually been thinking about busting out my old stinkbud system for another run in the future....I like your idea of insulating the rails....never considered this before.

whatcha gonna use? Reflectix?

edit: oh and I added your quote from earlier to my sig.....thank you. 

Very fitting around here at times


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I really appreciate the nice words. The new system has been in flower for one week now with no problems except a small drip from overspray that was fixed with a piece of scrap plastic as a blocker shield in about 2mins. The biggest unintended consequence is the system is much quieter, in fact almost hard to hear. Will take pics tonight.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 29, 2014)

A few pics and girls are happy. I left one rail uninsulated to check for differences in root growth and root zone temps. This is 7days in flower room under a 432w 8 bulb t5, tonight they go under a 1k.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 29, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> A few pics and girls are happy. I left one rail uninsulated to check for differences in root growth and root zone temps. This is 7days in flower room under a 432w 8 bulb t5, tonight they go under a 1k.


Looks great man. What were your findings with the insulated/non-insulated test? I'm assuming warmer on the non insulated side, but did it affect root growth that was noticeable?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 29, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Looks great man. What were your findings with the insulated/non-insulated test? I'm assuming warmer on the non insulated side, but did it affect root growth that was noticeable?


Reason I ask is I don't have the buckets in my ebb system insulated yet, but I was thinking of using a 5x5 piece of reflective insulation board that would fit my 5x5 tent and set it on top of my buckets, then cut holes out just enough, maybe 4"x4" or so, so that the plant can grow above. That should block alot of heat and add alot of light reflection from the base of the plant and up and cover everything below the base of the stem in the whole tent. Is that a good idea?


----------



## universe (Jul 29, 2014)

Very cool setup, subbed.


----------



## oceangreen (Jul 30, 2014)

I've found little difference when the rails are un-insulated. as long as the water is chilled well and the timers are every 5 minutes the roots stay cool


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Reason I ask is I don't have the buckets in my ebb system insulated yet, but I was thinking of using a 5x5 piece of reflective insulation board that would fit my 5x5 tent and set it on top of my buckets, then cut holes out just enough, maybe 4"x4" or so, so that the plant can grow above. That should block alot of heat and add alot of light reflection from the base of the plant and up and cover everything below the base of the stem in the whole tent. Is that a good idea?


It will make it damn near impossible to get to the pots if you need to. Maybe cut it in strips with notches along the side?


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 30, 2014)

looks good; how long do you typically veg... do you veg with aero?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you, I veg the plants for 21-28days.
But as stated above, these plants went in 7days ago and you can tell they are nice sized but there is a big mix of strains on this system which shows in some of them being smaller. In the next week they will explode.


----------



## ringlead3r (Jul 30, 2014)

u clean up under the canopy in week 2 or just let it ride out? and for 28 days of veg id say that's pretty amazing or do you actually count from first sign of root? Looks like you top at least 1 time even. last one. 28days with just the t5's? I also agree any comments I read of yours sound accurate and honest. +rep


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 30, 2014)

I am loving the new set up.Do you or anybody have any suggestions on what I should scale the system down to fit in a 8Lx4Wx7H foot tent? Thanks!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 30, 2014)

28 days of veg means from when they go into the vegger and they get nutes.


----------



## Tone5500 (Jul 31, 2014)

S.S what type of head room Sony think one might need . And do you think a 8x4x6 1/2 foot tent would accommodate two of these rail systems . Thanx


----------



## waterdawg (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks good SS!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank dawg. Guys, the system can be made in just about any size, you just have to make it to fit. It could be single, double, or triple rail. Anything less than 8' ceiling would be hard.


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 1, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Thank dawg. Guys, the system can be made in just about any size, you just have to make it to fit. It could be single, double, or triple rail. Anything less than 8' ceiling would be hard.


Ok thanx that what I really needed to know the space I'm growing in is 8x4x8 closest but there's no door so I was going to get a tent but not going to spend 600-700 on a tent ill just buy some sliding doors for te closet and lightproof it thanx again


----------



## hammer21 (Aug 2, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Thank dawg. Guys, the system can be made in just about any size, you just have to make it to fit. It could be single, double, or triple rail. Anything less than 8' ceiling would be hard.


What I have done is use a condensate pump that pumps fluid back up to my reservoir tank slammed my rails to the floor to gain enough room to use de bulbs.


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 2, 2014)

hammer21 said:


> What I have done is use a condensate pump that pumps fluid back up to my reservoir tank slammed my rails to the floor to gain enough room to use de bulbs.


Do you have a picture of the set up? It would be great. Thanks.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 3, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Ok thanx that what I really needed to know the space I'm growing in is 8x4x8 closest but there's no door so I was going to get a tent but not going to spend 600-700 on a tent ill just buy some sliding doors for te closet and lightproof it thanx again


Not sure if youve given it any thought but I use light blocking curtains and velcro to divide shed into separate rooms. I had a bitch of a time making the doors light proof. In saying that I wonder if the mirrored doors turned backwards (facing in) would work? Sorry for going off topic SS!!


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok so I'm getting serious about these rails! If I ask questions that have been answered in previous posts forgive me. I am thinking of making the rails modular so they can be easily moved from room to room individually. How do you accomplish the switching from root to veg to flower? Have you had nozzles plug and if yes how is that dealt with? What is the drain tray made from? Is there a noticeable difference in the uninsulated rail? Have you tried running pump continuously? The reason I ask that is my plants seem to do better when doing that. Thanks for any advice SS.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 4, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> Ok song serious about these rails! If I ask questions that have been answered in previous posts forgive me. I am thinking of making the rails modular so they can be easily moved from room to room individually. How do you accomplish the switching from root to veg to flower? Have you had nozzles plug and if yes how is that dealt with? What is the drain tray made from? Is there a noticeable difference in the uninsulated rail? Have you tried running pump continuously? The reason I ask that is my plants seem to do better when doing that. Thanks for any advice SS.


This system is modular, all rails can be easily removed seperately. 
I remove the plants from clone and pop into vegger, from vegger to flower I set system up and get res ready then i go get plants from veg room and take them to flower rrorrom and put them in the rails.
I have never worried about clogged sprayers, the system is redundant. My sprayers are in the middle of two plants.
Drain can be made from 2-3" round PVC or fence rails.
There is a difference but I'm waiting til harvest to actually judge it.
I would never run the pump continuously. What a waste oof electricity. Not to mention the heat in the res. I spent a lot of time over many harvests to dial in pump timing.


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 4, 2014)

Yep, Agree with SS.

with pump timings. least time but as healthy as possible. Is best.

I like 30 seconds on 5 minutes off. I have been using that recently with no ill affects. I used to do 1 minute on 8 minutes off as well. In general they the pumps dont need to be on for more than 1 minutes. I like less, 30 seconds. Because of this I don't need to use chillers, if I keep my night time temps i the mid to high 60's


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 4, 2014)

Ya I tried timing the flood but the plants and the water seemed to do better but I will revisit that. So you do move the rail then as needed? How is the header to the sprayer pipes fastened? Again sorry if stupid questions, just trying to get head around all this. I'm starting to get things ready for the cooler weather.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 4, 2014)

All spray bar fittings are PVC and not glued, they easily twist apart. I just tonight turned my unit 180° and then slid it across the flower room to another position. I did it with the system complete and 11 plants 2weeks into flower and res empty, it took only a minute and was extremely easy. No leaks at all in 2 weeks.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks SS I will definatly be incorporating some of your design into my setup. Also even if there was a slight leak it looks like the joints are all inside the system, great setup! With my trays and still doing seed grows I have been struggling to dial it in. With only 8x8 I struggle with room as well! How many days from cutting till move into flower, just curious if time is shortened when doing clones compared to seed? It is about 35 days total for most of the strains I do. If I wait longer in veg they become to big for the area. Thanks for your time!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 5, 2014)

35 days to root then veg is about perfect for my set up. Cuttings are faster, at that time period I end up with 28-36"plants ready for flower


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 5, 2014)

I've tried about 20 different strains and still looking for that perfect strain or two to clone lol. I like White Russian but dealing with the height is a bitch. Thanks again! I'll be watching this one. Of all the strains you have run what would be the top 5 for potency, taste, and quantity if all three parameters were considered?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 5, 2014)

My top two all strains are blue god and mystery(a strain created by an old friend). Of the 50+ strains I've run in this system I only had a few that were keepers, it takes a while. I only have 7strains at the moment which is low but looking at new seeds tonight.
Here are a few pics of the girls. Sorry for the lighting discolouration, but they are at 2weeks tonight and looking great.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 5, 2014)

And here are a couple of the veg/clone room. The new 4 tub vegger is letting the branches grow much better to accommodate the larger spacing of the new flower system. The plants go from cloner(on floor) to veg tub on left of pic and then are rotated around. The 2 tubs on the left are for the next rotation and will be going into flower tomorrow. And a pic of the folding drying racks with some big bud x white widow cross.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok starting to get it lol. You rotate the plant not the rails. Roots are not an issue when you move them? I haven't tried that, fearing I would rip the crap out of them. I haven't decided what to run yet but will start reading some journals to see whats out there. I will look at blue god as well if its available at the seed store here. I have been getting some pretty diverse pheno's with the newer strains, lots of inferior crap mixed with a couple of nice ones.


----------



## mike45214 (Aug 6, 2014)

SS ingenuity runs in your blood!


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 6, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I never add back to a res. When the last res gets low i will add water only until harvest but i never add more nutes to used res. The drawback IS that you dont know what is left in the res and the ratios are screwed.


have you tried this to see how the plants respond ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Why would I do something I know is not the best for my plants? Common sense is enough for some things.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 6, 2014)

Just a newbs perspective but when I add back the res gets all out of wack and ph is hard to control. I just change it when ph starts to drop below 5.8 which is typically once a week in mid flower.


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 7, 2014)

SS I'm going to germinate some seeds in rapid rooter plugs would I be able once they have good roots be able to pop the plugs in the vegger or would u suggest putting the plugs in some dwc buckets and growing them out to we're I can take cuttings and then just use the neocollors???


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 7, 2014)

I pop seeds in a glass of water and then put them in the little jiffy pucks(the ones that expand) then in to the vegger and on to flower. I've never had a problem with them, they stay together well.


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 7, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I pop seeds in a glass of water and then put them in the little jiffy pucks(the ones that expand) then in to the vegger and on to flower. I've never had a problem with them, they stay together well.


Thanx , u leave your seeds in water over night ??and these pucks do they go into netpots or do they just fit snug in the cuts in the vegger u made and rails???


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, overnight in a glass of water. And into a netpot and then a collar when big enough. The netpot helps keep it together.


----------



## godh4nd (Aug 7, 2014)

hey SS I just found out about your recipe, and I'm looking to build the system, and use ur recipe, is there anywhere where i could find the step by step for construction, and the formula for nutes u use and PPM's for your res, 

Thanks bro for sharing your knowledge


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 8, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> And here are a couple of the veg/clone room. The new 4 tub vegger is letting the branches grow much better to accommodate the larger spacing of the new flower system. The plants go from cloner(on floor) to veg tub on left of pic and then are rotated around. The 2 tubs on the left are for the next rotation and will be going into flower tomorrow. And a pic of the folding drying racks with some big bud x white widow cross.


probably the most efficient use of space ive seen. youre feeding all veg tubs from the same res, yes? and clean water to the clones?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 8, 2014)

godh4nd said:


> hey SS I just found out about your recipe, and I'm looking to build the system, and use ur recipe, is there anywhere where i could find the step by step for construction, and the formula for nutes u use and PPM's for your res,
> 
> Thanks bro for sharing your knowledge


Im just to dam busy(lazy) lately and I should have done a more detailed list for it but it was an experiment. I will be building 7more units just like it soon and I will do a list but you can ask me any questions and I can get the measurements or whatever you need. The recipe is awesome, it is posted in my big thread on the page 8 to 15 I think but I will also get it posted here.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 8, 2014)

thenasty1 said:


> probably the most efficient use of space ive seen. youre feeding all veg tubs from the same res, yes? and clean water to the clones?


Thank you very much. It took lots of thought and time and re-doing of things. Yes, all 4 veg tubs are fed from a single res and pump and share a drain also. The veg room is 5x10 and flower room is 11x10 and I'm pulling some good yields. 
But the new garage is in the works with an 800sqft loft that will have 8000w in flower with 8 systems, harvesting one system every week.


----------



## chunkylonin (Aug 8, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Thank you very much. It took lots of thought and time and re-doing of things. Yes, all 4 veg tubs are fed from a single res and pump and share a drain also. The veg room is 5x10 and flower room is 11x10 and I'm pulling some good yields.
> But the new garage is in the works with an 800sqft loft that will have 8000w in flower with 8 systems, harvesting one system every week.


Do you think it will be diffulcult to keep it cool enough in the summer,I know it wont really matter this year but iam wondering for next summer.Will you just insulate it and run a mini split or 2 up there ?Just really curious,because I have a nice big loft above my garage,but thought it might be to hard to keep cool and really expensive to try.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 8, 2014)

If you havent seen my current room then you would know how big I am on proper environment control that starts with a properly prepared growing room. I have had many people stand less than 2-3' from the room doors and had no idea they were even there. So yes it will be over insulated, with 2 22000btu mini splits, and sealed water tight and odor tight. Walls and floors made of 3\4" OSB with rubberized paint on all surfaces and many,many,many tubes of silicon caulk. I just received the first new mini last week, and am installing it in current room so I can move to 4k watts while I'm building new garage. I bought an 80 year old house this week on almost 2 acres. The garage is 36x42, 3 bays, with a studio apartment/office in one lower floor corner that is extended out 4' on the two sides of that corner. Then the loft access will be hidden.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 10, 2014)

I looked at a few of the reviews of the blue god and it looks nice! I grew blueberry exclusively from clone outdoors for many years and it bought my first house lol. I was going to try god bud last run but had a mystery strain I thought I would try, mistake lol. I read that trying to get the actual cross was a challenge as there seemed to be three pheno's with one showing both strains and the others almost a pure copy of each parent (not a bad thing I guess). Did you find this? Also it seems to be a short plant but do you top them also? Do your keepers all come from reg seeds as opposed to femmed? How are the girls doing? Ok I guess thats enough questions for now lol. Thanks for all the advice SS. Waiting for temps to cool to plug her in


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 10, 2014)

The blue god was gifted to me as clones from a west coast friend. It will get almost black and then purple to a small center core of green. The aroma and taste are incredible and I have to be careful with it as just opening a jar will smell up the house. It is the bitchiest strain I have ever had as far as growth and she is unforgiving if not shown a lot of TLC. I can veg one for 4 weeks after rooting and barely pull 2 to 2 1\2 oz and i only do them in dwc buckets because they get overgrown in aaero system. but its worth it for personal smoke, definitely not a production strain.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 10, 2014)

And yes I have had some fem seeds that were good but I'll put the ones I chose from reg seeds against a fem any day. A little more work at first but worth it if looking for strains to keep for years.


----------



## godh4nd (Aug 10, 2014)

hey SS how long and wide is ur system, how big the ress, and how far are the sprinklers from eachother? I have a 6x5 space i want to use with 2 600w. What are your thoughts?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 11, 2014)

The system is approx 54" long by 40-42" wide with a 50gal res. There is one sprayer per plant, place evenly between the netpot so roots don't bother them.


----------



## postnothrills (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Some more pics. New clones then unit number 1 that went into flower 4 days ago. Then the new unit at 18 days.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 11, 2014)

Looking Great M8.

Many thanx for the update.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 11, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> The blue god was gifted to me as clones from a west coast friend. It will get almost black and then purple to a small center core of green. The aroma and taste are incredible and I have to be careful with it as just opening a jar will smell up the house. It is the bitchiest strain I have ever had as far as growth and she is unforgiving if not shown a lot of TLC. I can veg one for 4 weeks after rooting and barely pull 2 to 2 1\2 oz and i only do them in dwc buckets because they get overgrown in aaero system. but its worth it for personal smoke, definitely not a production strain.


Guess the blue god will have to wait lol. The first run is gonna be fast and furious! I dont smoke much but the girlfriend, I dare say has an issue lol. I am giving this whole setup a lot of thought and thinking my 8x8 is to small to do a lot with. I'm still trying to get my head around moving the net pot and not tearing the roots to crap. What are the net pots sitting in in the vegger?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Had problems uploading. Here is new system at 18 days


----------



## godh4nd (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a couple more questions, since im passionate but a little inexperienced. I have a 8x5 room to play with,but unfortunately it doesnt have any windows, so i put a portable ac unit in there exhausting in the room adjacent which is my laundry room. Im looking to put 2 600 W for flower and a t5 setup for clone/veg. U think that its too much?

Also Im really wondering how do u move the plants with the roots to the flower reservoir/room?

Your plants look amazing! so healthy!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you. The roots in the vegger are hanging in air, I pull them out and take them to flower where I put the roots in the holes first and press the netpot into a slightly undercut hole allowing for support. 
As for room size and equipment i have about debated myself out of wanting to discuss it but here goes. You can make this system to fit almost any size room. Portable air conditioners are the devil. And that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 11, 2014)

SS what type of light would u suggest for seedlings and also for clones??? Do u top your plants at all???
Your plants are looking great too


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes portable AC units suck lol. Making system smaller would consist of downsizing rails I would guess lol. My rails are shorter than yours, with four sites but closer together, could see that as an issue as well for over crowding, I guess I'll find out. I think keeping the res on the bigger side would be a good ideal as well. Have you had any issues with your pumps losing pressure? Your using Eco165 right. I had two lose pressure but still pump this spring.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking real nice SS. Plants seem to like their new digs!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> SS what type of light would u suggest for seedlings and also for clones??? Do u top your plants at all???
> Your plants are looking great too


I do not have a dedicated light for clones or seedlings. Cuttings like very little light so they get residual from the t5 over the vegger.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 12, 2014)

I use the eco633 for flower units and eco1065 for vegger. Vegger has 32 sprayers, flower units have 11 and 12.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 13, 2014)

And no issues with them? I'm just about to pull mine apart (sorry 1065 is what I meant) to see why the loss of pressure. But really they are not expensive and have been pretty happy with how they work.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have only ever used ecoplus pumps and never had one go bad on me in 6+years.


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 13, 2014)

godh4nd said:


> hey SS I just found out about your recipe, and I'm looking to build the system, and use ur recipe, is there anywhere where i could find the step by step for construction, and the formula for nutes u use and PPM's for your res,
> 
> Thanks bro for sharing your knowledge



hey man, its really not that hard to build just from looking at the pics.

the lengths of the tubes should be 45+ inches and the space between plant sites should be atleast 15 inches apart. Less plants is more .DO 3 plants a rail max. Build your pvc supports to be higher than the 50gal rez, elevated higher on the rear end.
Its really not that hard. you can refer to stinkbuds tutorial for reference, PM me is you need them.


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 13, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Had problems uploading. Here is new system at 18 days


That looks so similar to what I got but at day 30.

cheers


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ss I'm going to run to of these units but with only two rails a piece in a 8x4x8 closet would you recommend two 1000 watts or can I pull at least two zip per plant with 600 watts ? Thanx


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 15, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Ss I'm going to run to of these units but with only two rails a piece in a 8x4x8 closet would you recommend two 1000 watts or can I pull at least two zip per plant with 600 watts ? Thanx


Depends how many plants. But off of each system. If you have 1000 watts on it, you should get atleast 1 pound and you can work your way up


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 15, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> SS what type of light would u suggest for seedlings and also for clones??? Do u top your plants at all???
> Your plants are looking great too


I use 25-30 watt 6700k fluorescents on top of each cloner, but my cloning systems are in a different location than veggers


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oc, do me a favor and don't jack my thread again please.


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 15, 2014)

SS If you get a chance could you answer my question from above I was looking for your opinan on the lights not ocean greens ...thanx


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 16, 2014)

Have you noticed a difference between insulated and non insulted rails re growth and temp difference?


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 16, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Oc, do me a favor and don't jack my thread again please.


No probs,

Just trying to help out


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Ss I'm going to run to of these units but with only two rails a piece in a 8x4x8 closet would you recommend two 1000 watts or can I pull at least two zip per plant with 600 watts ? Thanx


I have always used 1000w lights but in that size I would probably do 600 because of heat mainly. If heat is not an issue then 1k


----------



## Marla 420 (Aug 17, 2014)

40'z every 2 weeks? Crazy. I haven't logged on for awhile but I had to for this thread. The community is lucky to have a guy like you SS.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm guessing no noticeable temp changes on insulated /non-insulated rails? I think I'll insulate just for piece of mind. Either way you're doing everything right by the looks of things. Props. 

Can't wait to see the next updates bud.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 17, 2014)

With the insulated rails its hard to compare plants because I have so many strains. But I'm waiting until harvest to compare roots


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 18, 2014)

SS,
How long before you usually call it quits on re cloning.
Think after 10 runs or so they start getting weird?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 18, 2014)

I have had some strains for many years and got them from people that had them for many more than me. It doesn't matter if its the first clone or number one thousand, its the same exact plant. People will say they weaken but what it is is that they smoke the same strain and build a tolerance to it.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 19, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I have had some strains for many years and got them from people that had them for many more than me. It doesn't matter if its the first clone or number one thousand, its the same exact plant. People will say they weaken but what it is is that they smoke the same strain and build a tolerance to it.


i can corroborate this. my longest running is going on 5 yrs now, i havent noticed any change in performance, quality, or effects.


----------



## nameno (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey SS glad to see ya still around & getting even stronger.I don't come here a lot
anymore but while I was here I wanted to say thanks for the help over the years.Glad I caught that about the aquashield to h__ _ I already have the vitamino,Thanks.

PS I enjoyed jason at the beginning of this thread,I needed a laugh.But if he can follow directions he can do it to...maybe


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks nameno. I appreciate all the nice words from you and others. I do this because I love it and I've seen firsthand many times over the difference in people that are very sick going from hard pharmaceuticals to a natural product. I give anywhere from 4-8 ounces away every month to people that have extremely different diseases and illnesses and you would not believe the difference it makes in them.
I am currently 1300 miles from home and had to sign a do not resuscitate order on my father yesterday and will probably have to decide on removing the ventilator in the next two days. This all because he had to have a hip replaced again that was one of those defective medical products and during surgery the anesthesiologist burst his lungs. Another medical tragedy that shouldn't have happened and just shows that idiots are everywhere.
What do you call the person that graduates in last place from medical school? Doctor.
But what started it was my wife spent over 400 days in the hospital over a 26 month period and we went to every major medical center in the south before her doctor(head of a great medical school near us) told me to find something for her to smoke and see if it helped because nothing was helping. She went from severely malnourished and near death to a slow but consistant recovery that over the last three years has completely astonished every doctor that said to call family in because she wouldn't make it. 
Everybody on here needs to know that life changes so fast and don't let the chance go by to tell people you care about how much they mean to you because tomorrow may be to late. I got the chance to talk with my father on the phone a couple of hours before he went to surgery last Monday not knowing this would happen but I can make these terrible decisions knowing he knew how I felt. 
Life is too short for regrets guys.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your dad! Went through the same thing with my dad. Its hard, and made harder knowing a life was lost due to a fuck up. Giving what you grow to people that need it is a very noble thing indeed!!! Someday, hopefully, it will not be illegal here, but encouraged. Having access to life bettering medicine should be a right, not a privilege. Stay strong SS.


----------



## chunkylonin (Aug 21, 2014)

Also sorry to hear about your father,I have also had some terrible things happen to people close to me and it has made me paronoid being a father of 3,I always worry that something could happen to me or my wife and leave them devastated (trust me I know 1st hand how that feels).Heres hoping nothing like that ever happends to any of us on here.


----------



## piecemasta (Aug 21, 2014)

If your going to claim 36-40oz every 2-3weeks you need to prove it before claiming it. It makes you look inexperienced and overly inflated in your skills to make such a premature claim. You framed the thread that way to trick readers like me to look into it only to discover that nothing backs up your claims. All I'm saying is don't talk the talk until you've walked the walk. 2.5lbs off that setup in 2-3!? hahaha good luck getting that in 8weeks!


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 21, 2014)

piecemasta said:


> If your going to claim 36-40oz every 2-3weeks you need to prove it before claiming it. It makes you look inexperienced and overly inflated in your skills to make such a premature claim. You framed the thread that way to trick readers like me to look into it only to discover that nothing backs up your claims. All I'm saying is don't talk the talk until you've walked the walk. 2.5lbs off that setup in 2-3!? hahaha good luck getting that in 8weeks!


Get a grip dude he has nothing to prove to you or any of us.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Aug 21, 2014)

piecemasta said:


> If your going to claim 36-40oz every 2-3weeks you need to prove it before claiming it. It makes you look inexperienced and overly inflated in your skills to make such a premature claim. You framed the thread that way to trick readers like me to look into it only to discover that nothing backs up your claims. All I'm saying is don't talk the talk until you've walked the walk. 2.5lbs off that setup in 2-3!? hahaha good luck getting that in 8weeks!


Hey brother, I have been running a modified version of the original SS system with 8 plants and have absolutely no problems pulling 2-2 1/2 lbs per run w/o co2 with one 1000 watt light.
I do not think a person with as much passion and ingenuity as Stink would have to bullshit for any reason
Peace


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Dude just go away. I run 4 systems each under a 1k and have consistently harvested 2+ pounds for years now from EACH system EVERY harvest. You are not worth my time or experience. And if you could actually read and compute numbers you would see that the new system hasn't even harvested yet. And when it does it will be posted. Lazy fucks like you need to do your own research. Again, I don't need you or your shit so please just refrain from anymore posts on any of my threads..


----------



## spek9 (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nice design Super... I can tell you've put years into this to perfect everything and dial your setup in.

I'm extremely intrigued now, and once I move to a larger location and have more space, I'm going to do a demo run with this setup (along side my other tried/true methods and other experiments I'm running).

Thanks for your diligence in following through on this thread.

-spek


----------



## ficklejester (Aug 21, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Thanks nameno. I appreciate all the nice words from you and others. I do this because I love it and I've seen firsthand many times over the difference in people that are very sick going from hard pharmaceuticals to a natural product. I give anywhere from 4-8 ounces away every month to people that have extremely different diseases and illnesses and you would not believe the difference it makes in them.
> I am currently 1300 miles from home and had to sign a do not resuscitate order on my father yesterday and will probably have to decide on removing the ventilator in the next two days. This all because he had to have a hip replaced again that was one of those defective medical products and during surgery the anesthesiologist burst his lungs. Another medical tragedy that shouldn't have happened and just shows that idiots are everywhere.
> What do you call the person that graduates in last place from medical school? Doctor.
> But what started it was my wife spent over 400 days in the hospital over a 26 month period and we went to every major medical center in the south before her doctor(head of a great medical school near us) told me to find something for her to smoke and see if it helped because nothing was helping. She went from severely malnourished and near death to a slow but consistant recovery that over the last three years has completely astonished every doctor that said to call family in because she wouldn't make it.
> ...


God bless you, man. I'm sorry to hear about your father.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks jester.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Guys I'm very sorry that we had such a troll here. His stupid posts have been removed thanks to our great mods. There is a feature here that you can find by clicking on your name in upper right corner, beside "inbox". Then hit people you ignore. Love it.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Spek, any time you need help just ask. And thanks.


----------



## piecemasta (Aug 21, 2014)

What a little girl and some unprofessional moderators! Not that rollitup appears to reflect any sense of professionalism. Supersissy1 can get away with disrespectful personal attacks that are completely out of line just because someone questions his claims but somehow my posts which are completely in line are removed! What a joke Rollitup has become. Please do explain why my legitimate contributions to this thread have been removed? I'm not a troll just a fellow grower and contributor to this website, no different from you. Supersissy1 is the troll cloaked in his own ego.I was just trying to learn something new but just discovered a bunch of punks who can't back up their claims.


----------



## piecemasta (Aug 21, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Guys I'm very sorry that we had such a troll here. His stupid posts have been removed thanks to our great mods. There is a feature here that you can find by clicking on your name in upper right corner, beside "inbox". Then hit people you ignore. Love it.


If anything people should be ignoring your false claims and Napoleonic Complex.


----------



## piecemasta (Aug 21, 2014)

I can't wait to see this system yield 2+ pounds  more power to you if you can pull it off!


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 22, 2014)

piecemasta said:


> What a little girl and some unprofessional moderators! Not that rollitup appears to reflect any sense of professionalism. Supersissy1 can get away with disrespectful personal attacks that are completely out of line just because someone questions his claims but somehow my posts which are completely in line are removed! What a joke Rollitup has become. Please do explain why my legitimate contributions to this thread have been removed? I'm not a troll just a fellow grower and contributor to this website, no different from you. Supersissy1 is the troll cloaked in his own ego.I was just trying to learn something new but just discovered a bunch of punks who can't back up their claims.


the fact that you are talking shit right now shows how little you know about this community, and how long you havent been here. ss has been around for a minute or two, and many of us have benefited from the information in his threads. if you legitimately think that what you read here is bullshit, why are you even posting? either pay attention and learn something, or leave. dont shit where im trying to learn.


----------



## piecemasta (Aug 22, 2014)

What are you talking about? That is all Superstoner was doing hours ago when I asked how producing 2+ pounds under a 1000w on 3 rails was possible! How blind and biased can one be? Who would want to be a part of this community with a bunch of people who can't respect one another and provide actual proof to back up their claims. Just because someone has been around for a long time means you must stand behind them even when they are in the wrong? The only reason I'm posting now is because I'm standing up for myself and am getting lip from a bunch of righteous disrespectful punks. I simply questioned someones claims and got overly aggressive feedback. Plain and simple. And I'm the one in the wrong. Good joke!


----------



## piecemasta (Aug 22, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Spek, any time you need help just ask. And thanks.


but don't you dare provide feedback or question his claims hahaha or else he will start name calling and making personal attacks.


----------



## piecemasta (Aug 22, 2014)

I wish success for everyone of course but the moment I express doubt in someone else's claims I am immediately in the wrong and attacked personally? I don't think I am the problem in that equation!


----------



## piecemasta (Aug 22, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Guys I'm very sorry that we had such a troll here. His stupid posts have been removed thanks to our great mods. There is a feature here that you can find by clicking on your name in upper right corner, beside "inbox". Then hit people you ignore. Love it.


Yea great mods for removing posts that didn't violate any rules and allowing your pathetic remarks and personal attacks to stand. You only claim my posts are stupid in defense because you can't find it in yourself to get over your own ego. You sir look like the stupid one in this situation.


----------



## piecemasta (Aug 22, 2014)

flamethrower1 said:


> Hey brother, I have been running a modified version of the original SS system with 8 plants and have absolutely no problems pulling 2-2 1/2 lbs per run w/o co2 with one 1000 watt light.
> I do not think a person with as much passion and ingenuity as Stink would have to bullshit for any reason
> Peace


Still waiting on that proof of such claims! 
If someone is actually pulling these numbers they wouldn't just be bragging about it but they would actually be posting photos of their setup and showing it off to everyone. From the looks of your past threads your claims of 2+ pounds with one 1000w on that rail system you made is pretty hard to believe. I would think you would have refuted my doubts but I think I still stand uncorrected.


----------



## jason1976 (Aug 22, 2014)

thenasty1 said:


> just found this thread. watching intently.
> 
> 
> 
> dude. you have no idea who youre talking to. you ever see tombstone? (if no, watch and continue reading) that scene near the beginning where billy bob thorton realizes hes holding a gun to doc holiday and wyatt erp? thats you right now.


lol. its nice. but a lot of usless wasted money that's not needed.or maybe it is in his situation. I don't know. but the twat ass remark could have stayed in the closet with the fag who had it. I don't live in fear of any douchebag.


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey SS was woundering how often do you drain your system and refill do you just topp off with nutes and water daily or weekly???thanx


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 22, 2014)

piecemasta said:


> If your going to claim 36-40oz every 2-3weeks you need to prove it before claiming it. It makes you look inexperienced and overly inflated in your skills to make such a premature claim. You framed the thread that way to trick readers like me to look into it only to discover that nothing backs up your claims. All I'm saying is don't talk the talk until you've walked the walk. 2.5lbs off that setup in 2-3!? hahaha good luck getting that in 8weeks!


Why come in here and insult?
I get close to that running the same setup.


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 22, 2014)

piecemasta said:


> Still waiting on that proof of such claims!
> If someone is actually pulling these numbers they wouldn't just be bragging about it but they would actually be posting photos of their setup and showing it off to everyone. From the looks of your past threads your claims of 2+ pounds with one 1000w on that rail system you made is pretty hard to believe. I would think you would have refuted my doubts but I think I still stand uncorrected.


Bro, Please leave. This is a good productive thread, like all of superstoners threads.
Also he has been through alot. Please take your negatively else where. If you don't believe then thats fine, Just leave.

We believe and we are here.


----------



## andoodoobrown (Aug 22, 2014)

What kind of sprayers are those?


----------



## chunkylonin (Aug 22, 2014)

piecemasta said:


> If your going to claim 36-40oz every 2-3weeks you need to prove it before claiming it. It makes you look inexperienced and overly inflated in your skills to make such a premature claim. You framed the thread that way to trick readers like me to look into it only to discover that nothing backs up your claims. All I'm saying is don't talk the talk until you've walked the walk. 2.5lbs off that setup in 2-3!? hahaha good luck getting that in 8weeks!


The good thing about SS is he has already backed up everything hes done since hes been on here and judging by the fact that you even question him shows you must be a noob arond here.I love how people come on here and shit all over someone,yet dont know what the hell their talking about,which shows 2 things,your a dumbass that dosent know what your talking about,and trying a lame way to get noticed on here.Keep pulling shit like this on here and you wont get far,might as well make another account because you just made yourself look like a damn fool.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 22, 2014)

My original schedule was mostly changing res every 3 weeks but now I do it every 2 weeks. I never add more nutes to a res after it is started and with my res size it will last that time period except the last two weeks when plants are swollen and huge and suck it down fast. Then I add just water and let ppm drop so plants start getting ready to harvest.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 22, 2014)

andoodoobrown said:


> What kind of sprayers are those?


Try this for sprayers. http://www.berryhilldrip.com/product.php?productid=6847


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 23, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> My original schedule was mostly changing res every 3 weeks but now I do it every 2 weeks. I never add more nutes to a res after it is started and with my res size it will last that time period except the last two weeks when plants are swollen and huge and suck it down fast. Then I add just water and let ppm drop so plants start getting ready to harvest.


Thank you , exactly what I didn't to hear , so ill grab 40 gallon Rez change out every two weeks . With my dwc I was adding back nutes every day shit got to be a pain in the ass,


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 23, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Try this for sprayers. http://www.berryhilldrip.com/product.php?productid=6847


Do u use 360 or 180???


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Walmart has the 50gal smart bin for $46 and is the strongest thing i have seen for a res.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Do u use 360 or 180???


360 allows for not having to worry


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 23, 2014)

SS,
do you still trim fan leaves nowadays. Doesnt it take forever? 
Ive never couraged up to doing it


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 24, 2014)

I run this type of system as well, and am positive these yields are possible!, thank you for all of your info and time SS1. I can't seem to find that walmart res.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Its called "smart bin" and is in the automotive section.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 24, 2014)

oceangreen said:


> SS,
> till trim fan leaves nowadays. Doesnt it take forever?
> Ive never couraged up to doing it


I would call more like raping them. I do extensive leaf trimmiing around week 3. I spend 1 or 2 hours doing it but that's by far the most time I ever spend on the plants except trimming.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you, I actually came across it today at my local Wally World, but the only one they had was cracked on the bottom. Hey SS, is there anywhere you go into detail about the drain setup in your veg tubs, res. I run an almost identical set up, but with water in each tub, which is a pain in the ass, I would love to only have 1 veg res!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Extremely simple. I use 3\4" ebb drains in each tub connected using 3\4" tubing and fittings.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 24, 2014)

To all that say hydro is too much work and you can't leave it for long periods, I say pooh. Just got home after 10 days to perfect rooms. So a few pics. Veg room is thriving and new strains are popped. And this is the new system at day 32 I think my estimate may be light with 3 weeks left because that is a full rack of buds.


----------



## no clue (Aug 24, 2014)

It is indeed. Tip of the cap to you


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 25, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> To all that say hydro is too much work and you can't leave it for long periods, I say pooh. Just got home after 10 days to perfect rooms. So a few pics. Veg room is thriving and new strains are popped. And this is the new system at day 32 I think my estimate may be light with 3 weeks left because that is a full rack of buds.


I hear you re: ease of operation. It was you, and a few others that helped push me to hydro. Best thing I could have done was take my pots to the land fill lol. Must be nice to come home, see whats happened in 10 days. Really hits home the speed of things when you see that!!!! Great job Super, and thanks for the time to share a great setup. Got another strain question. I dont like to mail order seeds, blue god is not available at the local seed store, whats a couple of other strains you've been happy with? Have you picked out some new starters yet?


----------



## supertoker69 (Aug 28, 2014)

I just finished my rail with 180deg jets I'm used to dwc with binnes an my ? Is can I use binnes in my rail or do i have to go steril I have a eco plus 396 pump an jets from home depot


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 28, 2014)

I do not believe in sterile res. In nature there are beneficial bacteria and they are there for a reason.


----------



## waterdawg (Aug 28, 2014)

So if I run non organic nutes will a pond zyme like product not work in keeping the res in check? It seemed to work on my last run but I really don't know if that was the reason.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont know the answer to that one. I know pondzyme and hydroguard work great for me.


----------



## oceangreen (Aug 29, 2014)

whatever happened to old dude?


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I think i pissed him off. My life was crazy and he wanted some collars I promised him and I kept forgetting them. He is a very good person and I miss seeing him around.


----------



## Tone5500 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey SS how many mothers you keep on average and how many clones you take off one before you start anthor one ???


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have never and never will keep mothers. There is no need. I have had up to 17 different strains and a few of those had different phenos and never a mother.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 2, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I think i pissed him off. My life was crazy and he wanted some collars I promised him and I kept forgetting them. He is a very good person and I miss seeing him around.


really, over collars. Hope to see him around soon. I miss him complaining about life. lol


----------



## KapnKirk (Sep 3, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I am currently expanding from 3000watts to 6000watts in flower and harvesting everyevery 10-11 days. So 24+ oz every week from 160sqft isn't bad, along with only working about 15-20 hours a week it makes for a nice job. What's a pound go for where you are? I get 3600-4k per.


 Impressive setup, man. I thought my DIY RDWC system was sick lol. Reason im responding is im double jealous and i thought id let you know how lucky you are haha, up here in Upper Michigan your lucky to get anything over 3k for an elbow, regardless of the test results. Markets kinda dickered. 5 years ago people payed 60 a sack no problem, 40 for mids, now if you charge your friends 40 for clinic grade your considered stingy lol. I dont even wanna know whats gunna happen when its decriminalized.


----------



## getsoutalive (Sep 4, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> And yes insulating the rails is important for many reasons, none being reflective or opaque. It keeps the temp inside the rail considerably lower, thus keeping res temp lower. You really should consider what you say before putting it in print.


Can you provide info on the insulating wrap that you use? thx


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 4, 2014)

I use the aluminum bubble wrap from Lowes and either tape or velcro or zip ties to keep it tight.


----------



## waterdawg (Sep 4, 2014)

So I'm trying to source the spray heads and having issues! Sorry if this has been answered already but are yours threaded into the pvc? Did you order them online and if yes from whom. Perhaps a name and model if you have it. I can get the ones that stick in the tubing but not sure if they would work by friction fitting them in predrilled holes.Thanks again SS for all your time!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Get your sprayers here:http://www.berryhilldrip.com/product.php?productid=6847


----------



## waterdawg (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks SS!


----------



## waterdawg (Sep 5, 2014)

I have just ordered an ro booster pump to try misting in one of the setups.


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey SS I need a little advice from an experienced rail grower . My question is what would be the minimum distance between net pots .. I'm currently trying to get at least a 4 site rail total setup under 46 inches in length is this possible thanx


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 10, 2014)

For best yields at least 12" center to center. Mine are around 16".


----------



## waterdawg (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you use inline filter? The reason I ask is I redesigned the setup to use sprayers and am using the jiffy pods for the first time in hydro. I am a bit concerned with the stuff thats coming of them plugging the sprayers? I was thinking of tiewrapping a nylon stalking over the pump inlet. Any thoughts?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Never use them never worry about clogged sprayers


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 10, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> For best yields at least 12" center to center. Mine are around 16".


SS if its not to much trouble could you give me the total dimensions of your current setup I just need total width and length I'm thinking your current setup I could fit two systems In my space thanx again


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 11, 2014)

Disregard that last question u already have answered it on page 6 or so sorry , I no there are alot of variables but on average what u pull off one plant 2 oz ??


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Average is 3.3 per plant


----------



## extremepsi (Sep 11, 2014)

super can you list your new recipe ?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Off the top of my head here it is.

Veg stage
700-750ppm total 
PH always 5.6-5.8

Pbp grow 8ml per gallon
Silica blast 3ml per gal
Hydroguard 3ml per gal
Liquid karma 2ml per gal
Vitamino 3ml per gallon
Calmag 1ml per galgal
Half a scoop of pondzyme


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Flower
First two weeks
Ppm 800-900 pH 5.6-5.8
Pbp grow 5ml per gal
Pbp bloom 5ml per gallon 
Liquid karma 2ml per gal
Silica blast 3ml per gal
Vitamino 3ml per gal
Calmag 1ml per gal
Sweet 3ml per gal
Hydroguard 3ml per gal
Half a scoop of pondzyme


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Weeks 3 and 4
Ppm 850-1000 pH 5.8-5.9
Pbp bloom 10ml
Sweet 5ml
Hydroplex 3ml
Lk 2ml
Hydroguard 3ml
Calmag 1ml
Silica blast 3ml
Vitamino 3ml
Half a scoop of pondzyme


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Weeks 5and 6
Ppm 900-1000 pH 5.8-6.0
Pbp bloom 10ml
Sweet 5ml
Hydroplex 5ml
Lk 2ml
Calmag 1ml
Silica blast 3ml
Vitamino 3ml
Hydroguard 3ml
Half a scoop of pondzyme


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Weeks 7 and 8
Ppm 1000 pH 6.0-6.1
Pbp bloom 5ml
Pbp bloom for soil 5ml
Sweet 5ml
Hydroplex 5ml
Silica blast 3ml
Vitamino 3ml
Calmag 1ml
Hydroguard 3ml
Lk 2ml
Half a scoop of pondzyme


----------



## extremepsi (Sep 11, 2014)

question about pondzyme ? 
when i used it with your old recipe it seems to cause wilting issues thru several grows ,switched back to great white, had no issues 
any idea what could have happened ?


----------



## Uzzi (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey SS! ow do your roots fair for room at the end of your grows? I'm really interested in your rail system for a number of reasons but mainly as it seems as though it would be easy to run two identical systems to make it easy to move from veg to flower! Thanks for all the info in this thread!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2014)

extremepsi said:


> question about pondzyme ?
> when i used it with your old recipe it seems to cause wilting issues thru several grows ,switched back to great white, had no issues
> any idea what could have happened ?


Not a clue. Never had that issue.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Uzzi said:


> Hey SS! ow do your roots for room at the end of your grows? I'm really interested in your rail system for a number of reasons but mainly as it seems as though it would be easy to run two identical systems to make it easy to move from veg to flower! Thanks for all the info in this thread!!


Huge roots are not the key here but its a solid mat about an 1" thick from end to end of the rail.


----------



## extremepsi (Sep 11, 2014)

i am presuming you still flush between each schedule


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 11, 2014)

No, i never flush now. The recipe runs so low in salts its not problem


----------



## extremepsi (Sep 11, 2014)

awesome !!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 12, 2014)

Very nice rails ! Gonna try them in a ghouse a frame style with aquaponics flow thru nft . Thanks for the insulation tip!!


----------



## waterdawg (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey just wanted to say thx for the great report! Although I've not used the rails(still in the garage) I have incorporated the spray heads and pvc pipe system in a couple of trays. I will be try the BC nutes as well, really surprised that the price was comparable to my stuff. The one concern I have is the literature says it has a high concentration of calcium. My well has that now, should that concern me. I now suffer from mag.Deficiencies (i think), and use epsom spray to fix it. I did use the peat pods to germ and they are now in the net pots, should I just top water till the roots are established? I did used too many spray heads though I think, thought more would be better but its pretty busy in there lol. Again thx for the great ideals!!


----------



## gtran (Sep 13, 2014)

First time back on here since beginning of summer. (my off season) Glad to see your still going strong SS. I very much like the idea of the tool bin as a res. Very sturdy, thick dark plastic makes for very low light penetration and a lower res temp. Wish i had the space to do a nice set-up like that. 40 oz every two weeks sounds like a fantastic set-up to me. Keep up the good work, look foward to hearing from you.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks g. When i do projects and upgrades I spent lots of time looking for the best deal for the best part and there is nothing even close to the smart bin. With 50gal in it I can stand on it, the bitch is heavy duty and 1\3-1\2 the price.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 13, 2014)

Would it be possible to stack three veg units on top of each other using a vertical manifold on a shelf such as what I have attached...I would run a 50 gal res with a 1/4 hp chiller. What size pump would I need? Could I just run the res water through the chiller and back into the res?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Possible but you would need an oversized pump due to head height.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 14, 2014)

1000 gph? Can I just hook the chiller direct to res? I notice in one of your past threads you had two different cooler set up like it was a worth style chiller so that kind has me scratching my head...


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Do not run your nutes through the chiller. The only metal that should ever come in contact with your nutes is stainless steel. You need a wort chiller and a separate pump and small res.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh I see, it was a wort. Cool..now i just need to figure out how to build the vertical manifold. Luckily I come from a family of plumbers....attached an updated pic of my room plans. Anyone's input is appreciated.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 14, 2014)

How long after starting from seed will it take to be able to take cuttings? How many cuttings per plant on average? Trying to plan out my perpetual cycle....


----------



## extremepsi (Sep 15, 2014)

ss why is it not a good idea to run nutes thru the chiller ?


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 16, 2014)

SS that nute formula will it work in dwc as well, I'm growing two in buckets tell they get big enuff to take clones and start the areo setup , been using gh floral series so far but going to switch over to botincare as soon as all my bottles show up , I got all one gallon bottles you listed for your formula shooting for success thanx


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 16, 2014)

Can anyone tell me average time it takes to be able to take cuttings when starting from seed?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> How long after starting from seed will it take to be able to take cuttings? How many cuttings per plant on average? Trying to plan out my perpetual cycle....


Seeds take forever. 6-9 weeks is average from pop to big enough to take good clones


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 16, 2014)

extremepsi said:


> ss why is it not a good idea to run nutes thru the chiller ?


Certain elements in the nutes can be drawn out of the solution by certain metals and metals can contaminate the nutes.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> SS tppmhat nute formula will it work in dwc as well, I'm growing two in buckets tell they get big enuff to take clones and start the areo setup , been using gh floral series so far but going to switch over to botincare as soon as all my bottles show up , I got all one gallon bottles you listed for your formula shooting for success thanx


I run the same recipe in my dwc buckets just lower ppm, 650-750


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 17, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I run the same recipe in my dwc buckets just lower ppm, 650-750


Thanx you what timers do you use for your systems and I believed you said you run them 30sec on 5 mins off???


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have one cap DNA recycle timer that powers 10 pumps using a relay. It runs 80sec on, 8min off.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 17, 2014)

Does that control all the pumps for your rail systems too?


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 17, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I have one cap DNA recycle timer that powers 10 pumps using a relay. It runs 80sec on, 8min off.


Ok thank you , I seem you answered me question in my other thread if you could just elaborate a little more on this relay that your
Talking about sorry if they are noob questions


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 17, 2014)

My one timer controls all pumps and will be able to handle as many as I ever need because I use it as a trigger not a power source. I have two 15a circuits I use for fans and pumps in both rooms, these are wired to a heavy duty double pole relay. The coil on the relay takes very little power, like .3a, to engage which make the connections on poles letting the power go to the pumps. So just using that small amount of draw will not put any stress on the timer and is safer.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 17, 2014)

Ah that goes beyond my electrician skills...however I do have two regular circuits and a 240 wired to my electrical closet and dedicated to the grow room so guess I could make it happen with the help of an electrician. Thank you.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 17, 2014)

I am also sorry for all the noob questions...I've followed your threads for a while but I finally have the space and the funds to make this happen so I want to do it right the first time. 

Question- does that mean you run your cloner, veg and flower pumps on the same 80 sec on and 8 min off? Sorry if you've already answered...


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 17, 2014)

SS Disregard the question about timers, figured it out. Could you tell me what parts are needed for the relay? Or Is this something you can just buy premade? I've been searching but I can't anything on how to make this.


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 17, 2014)

SS if you could would you post a pic of that relay you have set up. I'm interested in seeing up one if it'll be possible in m my room, that is if I don't need to have anything running from the fuse box.


----------



## extremepsi (Sep 18, 2014)

super stated this in a previous thread 
get a 15a spst or dpst contact relay with 120v coil, i use grainger.com. use a basic appliance cord for the trigger, this will wire to the coil on relay and when timer kicks on the realay will engage. cut the power strip cord near middle. if using a dpst then wire plug end of cord to poles on one end of relay, using white and black wires. wire cord from power strip to other end of relay making sure that same color wires are using same pole. green wire can bypass relay and twist together. now when triggered the relay closes and white wires will have a connection to each other and so will the black, this allows the current to the power strip. dont skimp on electical stuff, get a good hd contactor relay.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 18, 2014)

extremepsi said:


> super stated this in a previous thread
> get a 15a spst or dpst contact relay with 120v coil, i use grainger.com. use a basic appliance cord for the trigger, this will wire to the coil on relay and when timer kicks on the realay will engage. cut the power strip cord near middle. if using a dpst then wire plug end of cord to poles on one end of relay, using white and black wires. wire cord from power strip to other end of relay making sure that same color wires are using same pole. green wire can bypass relay and twist together. now when triggered the relay closes and white wires will have a connection to each other and so will the black, this allows the current to the power strip. dont skimp on electical stuff, get a good hd contactor relay.



Thanks....I must have missed it because I've read through almost every SS thread now. I will read your instructions again when I am more inclined to understand lol. I think I will need to see pics of the set up to get it I am a visual learner... This is the only part I don't have a firm understanding and plan for and I'm not planning on starting my first grow until jan 15 so I have plenty of time to plan and prepare. This is my first grow but after spending years learning about different methods I know this is what I want to do and I am committed to doing it right.

I have updated some plans for my 11.5x11 room that I am gutting, wiring, dry walling and painting with the rubber roof paint. All ballasts and fans will be in the 2x6 electrical closet to cut down on noise (I have tenants whose bedroom is directly below room). Does anyone think the pumps will be noisy enough to hear below?


----------



## extremepsi (Sep 18, 2014)

i just copied and pasted the info, not trying to hijack his thread , trying to find pics that ss had posted before if he needs me to ill take pics of mine


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Big dog I will get a pic. On your room, consider using the fan to pull not push, much more efficient.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 18, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Big dog I will get a pic. On your room, consider using the fan to pull not push, much more efficient.


Cool I will just put the fan in the attic even better for noise management...

What are your thoughts on vertical bulbs for this set up? Hearing some good things about the sun system Luxor.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I can tell you that when I switched from sealed lights to vertical bulbs I lost about 40% of yield. Never again.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 19, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I can tell you that when I switched from sealed lights to vertical bulbs I lost about 40% of yield. Never again.


Sorry I wasn't clear, I was talking about this sealed vertical bulb reflector. 

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/112475/GROW-904700.html


----------



## flamethrower1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey SS, just got back from the hydro shop with a regiment of your recommended nutes, holly sucker balls, bought everything in gallon size containers and the walk out the door price was 3 bills.
Hope this works as stated or my lawyer will be talking to yours.
Ok ,just kidding.
I was using Dyna and my yields were falling off from where I would like them to be.
Anyway, nothing ventured, nothing learned.
Thanks for all of the time and info you have provided.
Peace brother


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 20, 2014)

flamethrower1 said:


> Hey SS, just got back from the hydro shop with a regiment of your recommended nutes, holly sucker balls, bought everything in gallon size containers and the walk out the door price was 3 bills.
> Hope this works as stated or my lawyer will be talking to yours.
> Ok ,just kidding.
> I was using Dyna and my yields were falling off from where I would like them to be.
> ...


i started using the ss recipe a year or so ago, and my results have improved dramatically. unless something else is out of whack in your room, you will notice the difference.


----------



## nameno (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey SS,I been using gh in my buckets,hydroguard, humidity is high 60s,temp77.
Late flower,why are my leaves looking so dry on my largest 1 the smallest plant looks oily.? Thanks man


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 20, 2014)

flametrower1 said:


> Hey SS, just got back from the hydro shop with a regiment of your recommended nutes, holly sucker balls, bought everything in gallon size containers and the walk out the door price was 3 bills.
> Hope this works as stated or my lawyer will be talking to yours.
> Ok ,just kidding.
> I was using Dyna and my yields were falling off from where I would like them to be.
> ...


I did a break down of nutes cost per dry ounce from clone to harvest, including shipping and netpot, and its less than $1.50. I get everything from plantlightinghydroponics.com they are the best price and service.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 20, 2014)

[QUOTEnameno,no, post: 10906398, member: 347744"]Hey SS,I been using gh in my buckets,hydroguard, humidity is high 60s,temp77.
Late flower,why are my leaves looking so dry on my largest 1 the smallest plant looks oily.? Thanks man[/QUOTE]
Sorry nameno, my mental powers are blocked by the huge cloud of sweet smoke.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 21, 2014)

has anyone gone from GH 3part(I use all additives except flora nectar)? I am very tempted to try Pure Blend Pro, to add some flavor, but am heavily invested in GH already. I grow a few different styles(rails, drip with hydroton, RDWC, as well as some true organic) and some of my indica's flavors suffer in the rails. I use GH 3part for drip, with great flavor...any input is appreciated.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I just dont think there is anything better for taste. I've had 30 & 40 year smokers say they have never had anything close.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Sep 21, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Its called "smart bin" and is in the automotive section.


do you prefer the smart bin because it is thicker to keep rez temps lower? It is out of stock on wal mart but I only need 30 gallon rez anyways so I picked up a pretty nice 27 gal tote from home depot.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Sep 21, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Off the top of my head here it is.
> 
> Veg stage
> 700-750ppm total
> ...


How often do you replace the rez water?


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 21, 2014)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> do you prefer the smart bin because it is thicker to keep rez temps lower? It is out of stock on wal mart but I only need 30 gallon rez anyways so I picked up a pretty nice 27 gal tote from home depot.


I liked it because I'm a cheap bastard and it was 1\3-1\4 the cost of anything similar and the thickness is a plus. It's a heavy bitch. The black and yellow 27gal totes are good just not big enough for me but they make great cloners and veg tubs.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 21, 2014)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> How often do you replace the rez water?


In veg i was changing every 3 weeks but have changed to every 2 weeks because I am running 4 totes now and that many plants will suck the life out of a res quickly. Plants are much happier now.


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 22, 2014)

SS when you get a chance could you give me the model number and brand off that relay you have that u use on your recycle timer please I'm going to wire up one for my veg and clone totes thanks


----------



## sold777 (Sep 22, 2014)

This post is so good thanks


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> SS when you get a chance could you give me the model number and brand off that relay you have that u use on your recycle timer please I'm going to wire up one for my veg and clone totes thanks


I get my relays from Grainger. Just use a good heavy duty one rated for more amps than needed with a 120v coil. The double pole single throw in a 30amp should work.


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 22, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I get my relays from Grainger. Just use a good heavy duty one rated for more amps than needed with a 120v coil. The double pole single throw in a 30amp should work.


Thank you


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 22, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I get my relays from Grainger. Just use a good heavy duty one rated for more amps than needed with a 120v coil. The double pole single throw in a 30amp should work.


http://www.frys.com/product/1667853 Would this one work


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 22, 2014)

You don't need a dual throw(dpdt) you need a single throw(dpst), try this one.
http://m.grainger.com/mobile/product/DAYTON-Relay-5Z546


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 22, 2014)

What brand of Pondzyme do you use? Do you start with RO water?


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 22, 2014)

I think I'm going to be the guinea pig on the sealed vertical reflectors unless someone has used them before and thinks otherwise. I will post my results...

Looking at these :
https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/112475/GROW-904700.html


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 22, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> You don't need a dual throw(dpdt) you need a single throw(dpst), try this one.
> http://m.grainger.com/mobile/product/DAYTON-Relay-5Z546


Sweet that's the one I'll go with , do you hard wire within the timer itself or do you just hard wire a pig tail into the relay and then use a plug in the time thanx agin


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pondzyme with barley. No, tap.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Sweet that's the one I with , do you hard wire within the timer itself or do you just hard wire a pig tail into the relay and then use a plug in the time thanx agin


No, just a simple 2 prong cord from a light or any old appliance like a blender or toaster.


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 22, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> No, just a simple 2 prong cord from a light or any old appliance like a blender or toaster.


Koo koo thanks


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 23, 2014)

SS I notice in your new F build you used green sprayers that are screwed into T's..can you elaborate on that


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 23, 2014)

I was out of red ones and bought those at Lowes to test.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Sep 23, 2014)

jpdnkstr said:


> What brand of Pondzyme do you use? Do you start with RO water?


I don't know if this is true or not so hopefully someone can elaborate. It was suggested to me to exclusively use RO water in a hydro setup because tap water will not allow you to control PH levels properly. I tried tap and could not lower PH no matter what. I am only using RO now.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Sep 23, 2014)

Cheers all.... anyone else combating high temperatures?


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 23, 2014)

If anyone could post some pics of the relay set up I would be forever in your debt


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 23, 2014)

I only use city tap.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Big dog, I will after 11:00


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 23, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I only use city tap.


What is your ppm of yor city tap .. Mine is around 550 and is high in chlorine would love to use city tap when I get things gong I'm going to do a test run with tap


----------



## weedemart (Sep 24, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> No, i never flush now. The recipe runs so low in salts its not problem


I'm running half ur EC at every stage. must be a joke.

This said, gj ,You obviously have skills, I couldnt feed my plants with all these nutrients and keep them healthy.


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 24, 2014)

weedemart said:


> I'm running half ur EC at every stage. must be a joke.
> 
> This said, gj ,You obviously have skills, I couldnt feed my plants with all these nutrients and keep them healthy.


Ever scents i switch to this recipe my plants are looking healthier then ever


----------



## weedemart (Sep 24, 2014)

First thing to check when u grow is ur local water supply composition. You water is obv full of contaminant. that doesnt help u. Adding some organic chelator like humic extract ,amino acids(like LK) willl help u reduce toxicities from certain element and stabilize ph. That why i think u have better result using this recipe. Cuz seriously, as an experienced hydro growers , I would never add so many organic product in my res, its an overkill and waste of money.

the pondzime and hydroguard additions for example, is completly overkill, hydroguard is bacteria AKA subtilis species, these bactéria produces enzymes... why would u add more enzyme?

again, LK and vitamino... both contain vitamin and amino. and fyi, plants produce their own vitamin and amino acids so... why ?

pbp/hydro/lk would give you theorically the same result than his recipe.

btw tone5500 , my friend, you should know organic,like bacteria spore, and high level of chlrorine is a no-no . As soon u mix ur bacteria with ur water they die.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Weedmart, thanks for your input but start your own thread, don't jack mine. If it doesn't work for you or is too complicated for you doesn't mean you need to bash it. So that said, have a nice day.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> What is your ppm of yor city tap .. Mine is around 550 and is high in chlorine would love to use city tap when I get things gong I'm going to do a test run with tap


110 ppm at 7.1ph.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2014)

weedemart said:


> I'm running half ur EC at every stage. must be a joke.
> 
> This said, gj ,You obviously have skills, I couldnt feed my plants with all these nutrients and keep them healthy.


If you are running a different nute line then it makes no difference, there is no comparing.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Anybody that states they are an experienced hydro grower would never use potassium silicate as a pH adjuster.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 24, 2014)

I am currently using GH 3 part with additives, I have well water, but must use RO due to lock out issues in the past. I could probably adjust my nutes to my water, but I know exactly what's in my tank with RO, I barely, if ever, need to adjust Ph. If your source water is 500ppm, I would suggest an RO system....


----------



## ringlead3r (Sep 24, 2014)

SS the pondzime that you use is completely good for fish/humans?


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 24, 2014)

jpdnkstr said:


> I am currently using GH 3 part with additives, I have well water, but must use RO due to lock out issues in the past. I could probably adjust my nutes to my water, but I know exactly what's in my tank with RO, I barely, if ever, need to adjust Ph. If your source water is 500ppm, I would suggest an RO system....


Yea I have a Ro system I'm using now that I'm happy with it just take forever to fill a 40 gallon Rez


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 24, 2014)

weedemart said:


> First thing to check when u grow is ur local water supply composition. You water is obv full of contaminant. that doesnt help u. Adding some organic chelator like humic extract ,amino acids(like LK) willl help u reduce toxicities from certain element and stabilize ph. That why i think u have better result using this recipe. Cuz seriously, as an experienced hydro growers , I would never add so many organic product in my res, its an overkill and waste of money.
> 
> the pondzime and hydroguard additions for example, is completly overkill, hydroguard is bacteria AKA subtilis species, these bactéria produces enzymes... why would u add more enzyme?
> 
> ...


Yea I understand I said was just going to experiment with it maybe use a decloramite that's elemnate chlorine and hard metals from tap water , thanx tho


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 24, 2014)

Yo SS! BRO, I love the 3 rail system! Nice and clean as usual. It's so cool to see how well you done over all these years.

So let's talk about some fun stuff. What strains are you running now? What do you like about them? I always like trying new strains out. Right now my favorite is Kandy Kush. What's your favorite day/night smoke? Are you hittin the shatter yet? Wax? It's huge here in the NW! It's not my thing but the fucking hipsters love the shit!

I can't believe the prices you are getting there! Holy shit! You would laugh at the wholesale prices here! But... I went in to this shitty little pot store in Washington the other day just to check things out. They didn't have shit for bud but what they did have was like $27 a fucking gram! Of course most of that is going to taxes. Do you guys have dispensaries yet? We just got them here and we have legalization on the ballet in November.

Keep posting bro! I always love photos of buds. Especially close-ups!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Stink, that means a lot from you, thank you very much. without you i never would have been able to do it, and many others say the same. We have seen some good and bad times and it seems our lives have mirrored each other a little but still we grow on. You are familiar with how a crazy personal life can affect the grow and the last few months have been nuts, and the grow paid for it. But I'm motivated again with big projects and changes and tons of big boxes of stuff waiting in the garage.
I have growing now: ak47, critical+, grapefruit kush, skunk, PPP, crazy train, mystery, blue god, white widow, pineapple express. The blue god and mystery are levels above the rest with the best aroma and taste I've ever had. Amnesia haze and a few others are waiting to pop.
People around me don't know about oils and waxes and even hash. I do a nice ball of hash every other harvest but get next to nothing for it but bud prices are steady here, in fact I wish I had 3-4 times the yield. I had to redo my plans for now and will have 5 systems under 4400w with a 22k mini split and veg will have 1000w of t5 and a 12k mini split. Not legal and no dispensaries but I have my building picked out for when we do.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 24, 2014)

Hell yeah, props to Stink for sure!, I still run 2 rails over a rubbermaid!


----------



## weedemart (Sep 24, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Anybody that states they are an experienced hydro grower would never use potassium silicate as a pH adjuster.


No explanation why potassium silicate shouldnt be use as a pH adjuster ? Interesting.

Its even more interesting you say that when you dont have any detail on how I apply silicate in my regimen.

Your knowledge is impressive.GJ.

Btw i dont bash, I trying to make u realize ur doing wrong , and science back my argument so... lol. I think its too complicated for you.


----------



## weedemart (Sep 25, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> If you are running a different nute line then it makes no difference, there is no comparing.


You're serious? Nutrients are nutrients... Only ratio and salts are different. We grow the same plants


----------



## mike45214 (Sep 25, 2014)

weedemart said:


> You're serious? Nutrients are nutrients... Only ratio and salts are different. We grow the same plants


Are you serious?! Different ratios, some have chelators in them and humic or fulvic acid. That statement you made is far from accurate. Sounds like something that someone about to try they're first grow would say after they said they're going to use Miracle Grow.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Weedmart, please stop embarrassing yourself. I'll ask one More time that you refrain from posting here, mainly because you come across as a dick. If not I'll all admin to block you.


----------



## StinkBud (Sep 25, 2014)

We've always been friends SS! You've always spread the love without expecting anything in return. You are a true StinkBuddy! No one understand personal issues affecting the grow more than me! lol Don't let life get you down. 

Best thing you can do with the trolls is ignore them. Don't even respond, it's not worth your time. Eventually the trolls will go back under the bridge and leave you alone.

Are Blue God and Mystery clone only? The main reason I'm asking is here in the NW Powdery Mildew is everywhere. I'm afraid of taking clones into my room fearing they may have it in the plant. My partner brought in some clones a few months ago against my wishes and now we are battling PM. If you've every had PM you know what I'm going through!

Keep up the GREAT work bro! I'll be watching and cheering you on!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 25, 2014)

I got the BG and the mystery as clones from fellow stinkers in Colorado and Washington. The BG will be so dark purple in color with only a small center core of green but a real bitch to grow, I can veg for 5 weeks and barely get 2oz from it. The mystery was bred by a friend and has a silver sage color to it and the smell is very strongstrong, it grows almost vine like branches with very delicate buds but 3-4oz is average. I had an orange bud in this new unit that ended up at 7oz dry. I am harvesting now with 16oz in jars and 6 plants to harvest yet.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 25, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Big dog, I will after 11:00





superstoner1 said:


> Big dog, I will after 11:00


SS Sorry to be a pest. Looking for photos of the relay set up. 

And weedmart STFU. We are trying to learn here.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry man, today was the first time in flower room for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 25, 2014)

No rush just wanted to remind you it's easy to forget something like that. Still building the room and making final decisions on seeds....I took SB's rec on kandy kush and also skywalker from riserva. 

After two weeks of studying you, stinkbud and dirthawker I feel pretty confident to give this a shot. Thank you all.


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> No rush just wanted to remind you it's easy to forget something like that. Still building the room and making final decisions on seeds....I took SB's rec on kandy kush and also skywalker from riserva.
> 
> After two weeks of studying you, stinkbud and dirthawker I feel pretty confident to give this a shot. Thank you all.


Did you happen to see the link to the relay he posted a page or two back you'll need to start with that .. Just to give us a jump start . Once I seen the relay it pretty much self explaintory.. Once I went and bought that relay it takes 5 mins to wire up and get going good luck with your grow


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 25, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Did you happen to see the link to the relay he posted a page or two back you'll need to start with that .. Just to give us a jump start . Once I seen the relay it pretty much self explaintory.. Once I went and bought that relay it takes 5 mins to wire up and get going good luck with your grow


Thanks, I have it on order.


----------



## chunkylonin (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey ss and company.Bigdog heres a really helpful guide with pic and instructions to build a relay,his is for a double pole,but iam sure the same things apply to a single pole.heres the link

http://www.scribd.com/doc/24893381/Newbies-Guide-to-Contactor-Relays


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 25, 2014)

chunkylonin said:


> Hey ss and company.Bigdog heres a really helpful guide with pic and instructions to build a relay,his is for a double pole,but iam sure the same things apply to a single pole.heres the link
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/24893381/Newbies-Guide-to-Contactor-Relays



Thanks!!!


----------



## weedemart (Sep 26, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Weedmart, please stop embarrassing yourself. I'll ask one More time that you refrain from posting here, mainly because you come across as a dick. If not I'll all admin to block you.


Lol. I come across as a dick to say the truth. Sorry if I hurt you. Anyway keep bulshitting them , it looks like you have retard groupies following you. your claim are gold.


----------



## weedemart (Sep 26, 2014)

StinkBud said:


> We've always been friends SS! You've always spread the love without expecting anything in return. You are a true StinkBuddy! No one understand personal issues affecting the grow more than me! lol Don't let life get you down.
> 
> Best thing you can do with the trolls is ignore them. Don't even respond, it's not worth your time. Eventually the trolls will go back under the bridge and leave you alone.
> 
> ...


you're right im trolling his thread but at least I'm not bullshiting newbs trying to looks like a ''pro''.STOP MISINFORMATION FFS. Most people on this forums are bad to average grower, please try to teach them how to grow a healthy and vigorous plants from start to finish with only essential instead of showing a way to burn/shit/fuck/[email protected]#$ your plants and the most important point: BACK YOUR CLAIM WITH SCIENCE.

You're trying to discredit me but you have no arguments , no quote, no reference and I have a ton of info on the subject with reference.I could back everything I said , can you do the opposite ? I doubt.

At the end, you're both the trolls here.


----------



## weedemart (Sep 26, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Are you serious?! Different ratios, some have chelators in them and humic or fulvic acid. That statement you made is far from accurate. Sounds like something that someone about to try they're first grow would say after they said they're going to use Miracle Grow.


fulvic and humic are chelators as EDTA, DTPA, EDDHA, amino acid and citric acid. Every nutrients contains chelators. some chelators only chélates specific element , while others can chelate multiple elements. A chelator is used to increase bio avaibility of an element.
any chelated element is more bio available than non chelated. using a large range of chelator is more effective than using a single one.

So what's your points here ? You're trying to say that nutrients are different because some are more effective than other cuz their '' recipe'' contain more chelation agent?


;/


----------



## waterdawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey super! Just got the system up and running but having some issues. I was running a constant recirculating system before and was keeping the nutes at the same levels in this one. The plants now seem to be underfed so I have increased the levels to an EC of 1 from .6. My question is would the sprayers by nature require a higher level of nutes for the same effect as a constant flooded system? The seedlings are 3 weeks old now with a good root system fyi. Seems to be a logical conclusion lol. Thanks again for all your help btw. Hope life is getting back to normal for you!!


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 26, 2014)

weedemart said:


> fulvic and humic are chelators as EDTA, DTPA, EDDHA, amino acid and citric acid. Every nutrients contains chelators. some chelators only chélates specific element , while others can chelate multiple elements. A chelator is used to increase bio avaibility of an element.
> any chelated element is more bio available than non chelated. using a large range of chelator is more effective than using a single one.
> 
> So what's your points here ? You're trying to say that nutrients are different because some are more effective than other cuz their '' recipe'' contain more chelation agent?
> ...



Shouldn't you be off wearing a tin foil hat passing out rapture brochures somewhere?


----------



## waterdawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh and I did find a company that sells Blue God, i believe it was Vancouver seed company. Reviews were mixed as I recall with very few plants showing both traits. Most showed either one or the other trait of the parents. One showing both is a true gem!


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, on the more nutes. I run about 25-30% more in rails than I do in dwc because when roots are in constant contact with nutes less is needed


----------



## chunkylonin (Sep 26, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> Thanks!!!


No problem man,I had a really hard time understanding how to build one of these,I just couldnt understand peoples instructions without pic(and iam a pretty good hands on guy),then I came across that site and was amazed at how simple it really was.


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks chunks, I'm the same way.


----------



## waterdawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Thx SS I have raised the nutes to 1.2 ec. Its wierd as they seemed to be starving at the end of the first week. They were very pale and turning white at leaf tips. Looking much better now. The last runs were happy at 1.2-3 for mid flower. Its like starting from scratch lol.


----------



## chunkylonin (Sep 26, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Thanks chunks, I'm the same way.


No problem,glad I was able to contribute.


----------



## budhastalin (Sep 29, 2014)

Subbed! I've been lurking on this thread, can't wait to build my own rail system!


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 29, 2014)

chunkylonin said:


> No problem,glad I was able to contribute.


ok so My relay arrived....I read the instructions you posted....Also looked at a pic posted by SS in '12...

That being said I need some help with this, the relay I have (one recommended in earlier post) looks too different from what's in the instructions for me to figure it out. Where do the connectors go into?


----------



## Tone5500 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> ok so My relay arrived....I read the instructions you posted....Also looked at a pic posted by SS in '12...
> 
> That being said I need some help with this, the relay I have (one recommended in earlier post) looks too different from what's in the instructions for me to figure it out. Where do the connectors go into?


Just think of the relay as a splitter between your timer and the wired plug or surge protector


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 30, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Just think of the relay as a splitter between your timer and the wired plug or surge protector


I understand the concept of the relay. I just don't know how to put it together.


----------



## chunkylonin (Sep 30, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> I understand the concept of the relay. I just don't know how to put it together.


can you post a pic of your relay ?


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Sep 30, 2014)

chunkylonin said:


> can you post a pic of your relay ?


http://m.grainger.com/mobile/product/DAYTON-Relay-5Z546?cm_mmc=EMT-_-ShipConfirm-_-GcomShipConfirm-_-sku&[email protected]&RIID=135300718&SG=NULL&OAA=NULL


----------



## superstoner1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok, I'm out of town again but I'll try and help. The relay has 2 arms that click down to make contact this allows current to flow. If using a single power source (say 1 15a outlet) take a 3 prong power cord and cut it in half. There will be a black, white, and green wire, the green wire is ground and will not go through relay. Attach the white and black cables of the cord with the plug on it to the relay posts white on one post black on other but on same side of relay. On other side of relay attach the white and black wires of cord to opposite contacts, so that when coil is energized the arms pull down allowing current to flow white to white and black to black. It's like installing a power outlet or wall switch, power to one side and when switched on the light works when switched off they dont, same with relay but it is switched with electricty. So now you have one side with the cord that plugs into wall attached to contacts and on other side the rest of cord that will go to pumps or provide power. The green wire is just spliced together off of the relay. To energize the coil to engage the relay you need a 2 prong cord like for a toaster or table light. It is attached to the coil contacts in middle of relay so when plugged in or timer kicks on it pulls arms down making contact. If wanting to use 2 power sources use only the white wires and you will need 2 3 prong cords. Just splice black together off relay.


----------



## Tone5500 (Oct 1, 2014)

SS I remember you saying you run dwc buckets as well , how often do you change out ,I'm only adding 50 ppm RO back to the bucket im going on about ten days now how low would you recommend me letting the ppms get before change out i start the buckets at 550 I'm using the plants as mothers there 4 weeks old using your nute recipe thanx


----------



## waterdawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Ewwww I can see a dead short happening here lol. You guys have to be real careful here :0. There's lots of google stuff with actual pics on how to wire relays and contactors that may help. Try searching "HVAC wiring relays and contactors" lots of pics that may help!


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Oct 2, 2014)

chunkylonin said:


> can you post a pic of your relay ?


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Oct 2, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Ok, I'm out of town again but I'll try and help. The relay has 2 arms that click down to make contact this allows current to flow. If using a single power source (say 1 15a outlet) take a 3 prong power cord and cut it in half. There will be a black, white, and green wire, the green wire is ground and will not go through relay. Attach the white and black cables of the cord with the plug on it to the relay posts white on one post black on other but on same side of relay. On other side of relay attach the white and black wires of cord to opposite contacts, so that when coil is energized the arms pull down allowing current to flow white to white and black to black. It's like installing a power outlet or wall switch, power to one side and when switched on the light works when switched off they dont, same with relay but it is switched with electricty. So now you have one side with the cord that plugs into wall attached to contacts and on other side the rest of cord that will go to pumps or provide power. The green wire is just spliced together off of the relay. To energize the coil to engage the relay you need a 2 prong cord like for a toaster or table light. It is attached to the coil contacts in middle of relay so when plugged in or timer kicks on it pulls arms down making contact. If wanting to use 2 power sources use only the white wires and you will need 2 3 prong cords. Just splice black together off relay.



Thank you SS and chunky. Waterdawg appreciate the input, just not really familiar with the electrical lingo to quite get what you're sayin


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Oct 3, 2014)

Which all in one tool do you guys recommend for building the systems?


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 3, 2014)

From looking at your pics and reading ss instructions,it makes sense to me and I dont know how else to explain it,or for it to make sense to you,sorry man.If you still cant get it,find electrian on craigslist and pay him 30 bucks to build it for you.


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> Which all in one tool do you guys recommend for building the systems?


What do you mean by all in one tool?Because you need a drill(with different cutting bits),saw saz (or hand saw with pvc blade),measureing tape,etc ,and alot of it is connecting and putting together,which go for alot of these systems.If your following ss instructions to build his system,then use whats comfortable and familiar with other projects you"ve done and apply it to this.


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 3, 2014)

You think this is hard,try replacing a despard switch from the 30s,that have 6 wires going to it with 4 hot lines.That damn old switch has 2 single pole and a 3-way switch.I have to cut the old box out of the wall because the old switch is just a 3 toggle switch that just barely fits into the single box in the wall and then replace with a bigger box that holds 2 switches.I wanted to go with something more modern (redoing kitchen),Ill have to replace the old switch with 2 seperate switches (double and a 3-way).I also made the rookie mistake of not taking a picture of it together befor taking it apart,so I have the fun task of figuring out which wires control garage power,out side backdoor light and inside back door light,and basement light.

Sorry for the rant lol.


----------



## waterdawg (Oct 4, 2014)

chunkylonin said:


> You think this is hard,try replacing a despard switch from the 30s,that have 6 wires going to it with 4 hot lines.That damn old switch has 2 single pole and a 3-way switch.I have to cut the old box out of the wall because the old switch is just a 3 toggle switch that just barely fits into the single box in the wall and then replace with a bigger box that holds 2 switches.I wanted to go with something more modern (redoing kitchen),Ill have to replace the old switch with 2 seperate switches (double and a 3-way).I also made the rookie mistake of not taking a picture of it together befor taking it apart,so I have the fun task of figuring out which wires control garage power,out side backdoor light and inside back door light,and basement light.
> 
> Sorry for the rant lol.


Good luck with that lol. Two guys and a continuity tester goes along ways. I do complexed control wiring and have a hell if a time figuring out 3-4 way switches lol.


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 4, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> Good luck with that lol. Two guys and a continuity tester goes along ways. I do complexed control wiring and have a hell if a time figuring out 3-4 way switches lol.


Tore into it today and it only took about an hour to figure out which wires go where,once I figured out which wires were for the garage and backdoor lights,I knew the 3-way would be for the basement lights.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 9, 2014)

Just thought I would share my new system based on your rail setup. Pretty stoked with it


----------



## Tone5500 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice does it leak were the net pots are


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 9, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Nice does it leak were the net pots are


Doesn't seem to yet... Because the jets come in at the top, all the spray is oriented downward.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Oct 9, 2014)

weedemart said:


> Lol. I come across as a dick to say the truth. Sorry if I hurt you. Anyway keep bulshitting them , it looks like you have retard groupies following you. your claim are gold.


My first time back on this forum in a while. I saw this thread and am sorry to say it is everything that is wrong with internet learning. He calls himself the Master? I don't care how long someone has been on a forum, but it appears that is what SS1's fan base is built off of.

Are we allowed to discuss the construction of this fence post water thingy? Or will I be told to go away also? None of the pictures show food-grade products. Is the new trend to mix acids into weak plastics and expose it to light? Do I have to be a "master" to contain the harmful chemicals? Or do I just ignore them? The aluminum bubble foil may or may not be giving off harmful VOCs as well. I don't recommend people use it. It is my opinion that we should be teaching people to use UV stabilized plastics. If you want to grow roses to give to your girlfriend, that's one thing. Growing products that you are consuming is another. Our Master doesn't have reflective material up on his walls. He's so good he doesn't need it. Just ask anyone. But don't ask here or you will be told to leave. Really.

If we are here to teach people how to do things we should be able to handle criticism. We should be able to revise and make changes to make things better. We should never be so closed minded to call ourselves the Master and dictate how to do things. 

If SS1 wants his own private area why doesn't he buy his own domain and host his own site?
Running away to call a forum moderator is another sign of failure.


----------



## Tone5500 (Oct 10, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> My first time back on this forum in a while. I saw this thread and am sorry to say it is everything that is wrong with internet learning. He calls himself the Master? I don't care how long someone has been on a forum, but it appears that is what SS1's fan base is built off of.
> 
> Are we allowed to discuss the construction of this fence post water thingy? Or will I be told to go away also? None of the pictures show food-grade products. Is the new trend to mix acids into weak plastics and expose it to light? Do I have to be a "master" to contain the harmful chemicals? Or do I just ignore them? The aluminum bubble foil may or may not be giving off harmful VOCs as well. I don't recommend people use it. It is my opinion that we should be teaching people to use UV stabilized plastics. If you want to grow roses to give to your girlfriend, that's one thing. Growing products that you are consuming is another. Our Master doesn't have reflective material up on his walls. He's so good he doesn't need it. Just ask anyone. But don't ask here or you will be told to leave. Really.
> 
> ...


Are you mad or nah???
And he never called himself a master he said he has mastered the rail system .


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Oct 10, 2014)

Westdenver it appears your are concerned with the affects of storing the nutes in the plastic tubs. Why not share more facts about your concerns than attack SS who takes time to help us numbskulls run his system?


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Oct 11, 2014)

SS, right now my flowering room area has a central ac/heating vent In the ceiling. Should i just block that duct work off at the main feed and seal up the hole in ceiling with dry wall since I will be running a completely a sealed room....or will it be useful to have that there for when I'm battling hot and cold temps, I am in the north east so we get extreme heat and cold throughout the year. If I keep it I will attach a carbon filter and a hepa inline filter to make sure the air coming in is clean.


----------



## waterdawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Ummm the fence posts are uv protected, there used outside lol. And VOC's are produced by typically every manufactured material out there from plywood to paint. Perhaps it is you that should start a thread to voice your concerns as apposed to jumping on others.


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 11, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> My first time back on this forum in a while. I saw this thread and am sorry to say it is everything that is wrong with internet learning. He calls himself the Master? I don't care how long someone has been on a forum, but it appears that is what SS1's fan base is built off of.
> 
> Are we allowed to discuss the construction of this fence post water thingy? Or will I be told to go away also? None of the pictures show food-grade products. Is the new trend to mix acids into weak plastics and expose it to light? Do I have to be a "master" to contain the harmful chemicals? Or do I just ignore them? The aluminum bubble foil may or may not be giving off harmful VOCs as well. I don't recommend people use it. It is my opinion that we should be teaching people to use UV stabilized plastics. If you want to grow roses to give to your girlfriend, that's one thing. Growing products that you are consuming is another. Our Master doesn't have reflective material up on his walls. He's so good he doesn't need it. Just ask anyone. But don't ask here or you will be told to leave. Really.
> 
> ...


Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## waterdawg (Oct 12, 2014)

Have you compared plants growth running the sprayers 24/7. I just turned mine on full time and not sure but I think the plants are doing better. But again the whole spray thing and a new line of nutes has been an amazing improvement over my last setup. Thanks SS!


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Oct 13, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> Westdenver it appears your are concerned with the affects of storing the nutes in the plastic tubs. Why not share more facts about your concerns than attack SS who takes time to help us numbskulls run his system?


I read the thread and replied to it. It seems SS is the angry one that tells people to go away, not me. This is a forum to be shared and that was one of the things that I commented on as well. If you go back and read you'll see someone asked about the results and was told to go away. We still haven't seen the end product of 36-40 oz every 2 weeks as it says in the title. Someone else chimed in about nutes and was told to go away also. 

I wouldn't use this system to grow anything I was going to consume. I pointed out the plastics you are using are the wrong plastics to use. You can do your own research and modify your design, or you can pretend it is food grade and keep it the way it is.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 13, 2014)

can u show me the plants that will produce 36-40 oz per week as i am keen to do somthing the same as we are fed up with the coco systems we are running we do alright tho 12 p every 3 months but 40oz every 2 weeks would be a winning so can u post some more detailed pics of the plants system and the wet and dry weight that u pull pls all looks good i might see if we can get the prints of how u set it up and we will try it the same way


----------



## rob333 (Oct 13, 2014)

rob333 said:


> can u show me the plants that will produce 36-40 oz per week as i am keen to do somthing the same as we are fed up with the coco systems we are running we do alright tho 12 p every 3 months but 40oz every 2 weeks would be a winning so can u post some more detailed pics of the plants system and the wet and dry weight that u pull pls all looks good i might see if we can get the prints of how u set it up and we will try it the same way


why i ask is i have been thru this whole forum all i can see is some spindly plants on page 3 also the same spindly plants but budding on page 9 and thats its i gave up about 6 years ago on just taking peoples word so can u get some of the 40 oz up or at least show me some plants that will spit out 40 ozs pls cause this is sounding pretty good if u are getting that every 2 weeks


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 13, 2014)

Its pretty apparent that your trolling,but ill bite.The only time ss has told a person to take a hike is when that person insults,calls him out as some lier,attacks everything then turns around and wants his/her question answered,give me a break.There are countless posts on here from people with serious questions,that actually want to use/build/learn this system and ss is always there answering questions,sometimes answering the same question over and over,always with patience.The reason people are loyal to him is because he is always there and has ALREADY PROVEN that his systems work with his other thread.

Not to bring up the past ,but there was another poster like ss that people followed and it ended up turning to a shit storm,guess who was there to pick up the pieces and help all those people out when that person bailed for a long time on his system ? People were stuck trying to figure out how to keep going/build the rest/ask questions.It was mostly ss and a few others,but ss has stuck it out for the long haul.

You want to call me a follower,up ss ass/brain washed ,so be it.But I value a person who sticks to there word and helps people out without asking for ANYTHING IN RETURN,shows true character.Those are some pretty good qualities if you ask me,but you wonder why people follow him and his systems.

Just know, you or anyone that comes on here with bullshit,or want to be aragant,or tell everyone how wrong or stupid they are,but have never used his systems, expect the bacllash......


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 13, 2014)

rob333 said:


> why i ask is i have been thru this whole forum all i can see is some spindly plants on page 3 also the same spindly plants but budding on page 9 and thats its i gave up about 6 years ago on just taking peoples word so can u get some of the 40 oz up or at least show me some plants that will spit out 40 ozs pls cause this is sounding pretty good if u are getting that every 2 weeks


Even if he were to show you his 40 oz,what will that really do for you?He isnt going to come over and grow for you,your going to have to pull it off.Also a word of advice,dont start off asking for proof and then tell a grower he has spindly plants,thats just commomn sense.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 13, 2014)

chunkylonin said:


> Even if he were to show you his 40 oz,what will that really do for you?He isnt going to come over and grow for you,your going to have to pull it off.Also a word of advice,dont start off asking for proof and then tell a grower he has spindly plants,thats just commomn sense.


i want a more detailed look at this setup up and im not asking him to come and grow it i want to see the results be4 i do a over hall of what we have as i said we are doing anywere between 8-12 pound every 3 months thats with 7 600w hps lights if i can see how he is getting this every two weeks or how he works it ill base my grow room on how he had his set up


----------



## rob333 (Oct 13, 2014)

rob333 said:


> i want a more detailed look at this setup up and im not asking him to come and grow it i want to see the results be4 i do a over hall of what we have as i said we are doing anywere between 8-12 pound every 3 months thats with 7 600w hps lights if i can see how he is getting this every two weeks or how he works it ill base my grow room on how he had his set up


and i speak the truth man they are spindly plants im not gunna bullshit and say they look awsome we dont paint shit up were i come from we speak the truth and not baby people


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 13, 2014)

rob333 said:


> and i speak the truth man they are spindly plants im not gunna bullshit and say they look awsome we dont paint shit up were i come from we speak the truth and not baby people


If there spindly like you say,what would make you want to use his system then ? You obviously are growing 8-12 pounds of killer bud.Just dosent add up.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 13, 2014)

chunkylonin said:


> If there spindly like you say,what would make you want to use his system then ? You obviously are growing 8-12 pounds of killer bud.Just dosent add up.


well i would like to see the proof of this 36-40 oz every 2 weeks that would be 216 oz every 12 weeks whick sounds really good to me  and i say spindly plants as i ask him to post more up as i dont no they might be his runt lot who no's


----------



## esinohio (Oct 16, 2014)

rob333 said:


> well i would like to see the proof of this 36-40 oz every 2 weeks that would be 216 oz every 12 weeks whick sounds really good to me  and i say spindly plants as i ask him to post more up as i dont no they might be his runt lot who no's


I think you can find a myriad of pictures in his other thread. On mobile app or I'd find/link it for ya. From what I remember there are plenty of great healthy pictures/ shots up there.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rob333 (Oct 16, 2014)

esinohio said:


> I think you can find a myriad of pictures in his other thread. On mobile app or I'd find/link it for ya. From what I remember there are plenty of great healthy pictures/ shots up there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


if u could that would be sic i have been looking for the past 3 dayz just about to give up and work on this new push ebb flow system we have been looking at


----------



## chunkylonin (Oct 20, 2014)

Hope everything is good SS,noticed you havent been around.Hopefuly your still in good health.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 21, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> So here is the latest system. The rails and res will be insulated. But the new delivery and drain are perfect. Also added about 4-5" more between rails.


as the weeks go on im thinkingthis guy is full of shit


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 22, 2014)

rob333 said:


> as the weeks go on im thinking this guy is full of shit


hi rob i don't think he is why? i been growing in this system long enough to say with the right strain, perfect environment and co2 36-40 oz is possible... good luck to you and everyone

ps stinkbud system rocks


----------



## waterdawg (Oct 24, 2014)

Its 4 ounce per plant, is that not easily achievable given they are clones, running CO2, dialled in strains, and climate controlled? The time frame is irrelevant given it is perpetual, they finish like any other strain. So that is the question people should be asking themselves. 4 ounces per plant dialled in to the max. Is it doable? I would say yes and in no way hard to believe. Its to bad this thread went in this direction. I think this thead was more about the build that the quantity it produces.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 24, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> Its 4 ounce per plant, is that not easily achievable given they are clones, running CO2, dialled in strains, and climate controlled? The time frame is irrelevant given it is perpetual, they finish like any other strain. So that is the question people should be asking themselves. 4 ounces per plant dialled in to the max. Is it doable? I would say yes and in no way hard to believe. Its to bad this thread went in this direction. I think this thead was more about the build that the quantity it produces.


In the end, 1/4 pound plants shouldn't have been a problem, with the spacing he does. I don't doubt the claim.

To me, it's always how much do I pull per light(1000w's). I grow just about every which way, and I can dam near pull off the same amount per light, off of any system, w/same strain.
But, I have never grown in any system that would beat the efficiency of the tubes I used to build more than 20 yrs ago. We'll call them Aeroknow tubes
Similar to Aeroflo tubes(which were designed by NASA engineers, years after I designed my first tube. AMAZING, lol)

Anyways, what made my tubes/system kick some
Serious ass(besides the ridiculous growth) was ZERO veg time. Rooted cuts, rite into flower. 8 plants per 8.5'-9' tube. 4 tubes per 2 lights(1000w's). We would usually pull a pound
per tube, that was the average.

If I was to start a thread like this one, it would show the design and build of my tubes, showing it all in detail, followed by a weekly update of a grow, just to show the ridiculous growth that setup produces. But, that is all easier said then done for sure. And people probably think i'm full of shit, until I prove it I'm not into bragging anymore, as I'm getting old, very grey. It would be to help people, which I suppose was superstoners intention.

I want to build some tubes and grow this way again so fucking bad. But things are running so smooth, I don't feel like a complete redesign of a growroom rite now. And it's just too many plants for our rooms. Maybe soon though(just 4 tubes)


----------



## JointOperation (Oct 24, 2014)

looks not bad.. after rereading the entire thread. lol.. 

the only thing i dont like is how much shit u talk.. about everything.. lol

lol.. i just did a nice run.. and i can say.. that if you dont support your plants you dont get the most out of your room.. supporting them also helps spread them out or keep them together enough to utilize the entire light.. 

but do as you do.. lets see some bud pics tho.. because you talk alot of shit.. and if your bud isnt PERFECT.. then you should stop talking so much shit. PERIOD


----------



## waterdawg (Oct 26, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> In the end, 1/4 pound plants shouldn't have been a problem, with the spacing he does. I don't doubt the claim.
> 
> To me, it's always how much do I pull per light(1000w's). I grow just about every which way, and I can dam near pull off the same amount per light, off of any system, w/same strain.
> But, I have never grown in any system that would beat the efficiency of the tubes I used to build more than 20 yrs ago. We'll call them Aeroknow tubes
> ...


I hear you re: old and grey!!! And yes I think its great to build new set ups and thats what this is all about I think, not that this setup outgrows another system.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 26, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> I am currently expanding from 3000watts to 6000watts in flower and harvesting everyevery 10-11 days. So 24+ oz every week from 160sqft isn't bad, along with only working about 15-20 hours a week it makes for a nice job. What's a pound go for where you are? I get 3600-4k per.


110 sqft. 4 lights. 40+ plants. Pull 4 to 6 a week. 4 to 8 ounces a plant. We average 24 ounces a week too. I sell clones and teens so we veg longer and grow 4 to 5 foot tall plants that we put into bud. In 5 gallon Rootmaker pots. 9 in a 4.5'x4.5' sq.


----------



## Penny wise (Nov 2, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Anybody that states they are an experienced hydro grower would never use potassium silicate as a pH adjuster.


What a read, why would you ask this guy to leave your thread then turn around reel him right back in with this comment, must be a woman?


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 3, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> http://m.grainger.com/mobile/product/DAYTON-Relay-5Z546?cm_mmc=EMT-_-ShipConfirm-_-GcomShipConfirm-_-sku&[email protected]&RIID=135300718&SG=NULL&OAA=NULL


Don't know if you got it together or not but here's what works for me. The green wire that's loose doesn't get attached to anything.

Live from the Garden on the G3


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 3, 2014)

Penny wise said:


> What a read, why would you ask this guy to leave your thread then turn around reel him right back in with this comment, must be a woman?


But you are doing the same thing,hahaha.I think you/joint/rob are all the same account trying to stir up shit,which is pretty pathetic.You dont like it dont comment or read,how hard is that


----------



## Penny wise (Nov 3, 2014)

chunkylonin said:


> But you are doing the same thing,hahaha.I think you/joint/rob are all the same account trying to stir up shit,which is pretty pathetic.You dont like it dont comment or read,how hard is that


I read it because title of thread said It's a 80 ounce a month setup, I failed to get enough proof to make the switch, 
That being said I only have 1 account.
Also as a hydro grower for me dude raised a point about running bennies AND chlorine or whatever and instead of adressing the issue it turned into a cat fight.
I'm doing the same thing?
I'm calling him out on being a biatch, mother funkier could have let it go but he lured the guy back?
And all this turned into was a social chat room with very little real info, and basically no pics to back up the 80 once a month claim, 
I was excited to read this thread, figured I gain loads of info.

If he doesn't want me calling him out on acting like a woman he should have provided what the title of the thread lured me in with,
80 ounces a month


----------



## Penny wise (Nov 3, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Dude just go away. I run 4 systems each under a 1k and have consistently harvested 2+ pounds for years now from EACH system EVERY harvest. You are not worth my time or experience. And if you could actually read and compute numbers you would see that the new system hasn't even harvested yet. And when it does it will be posted. Lazy fucks like you need to do your own research. Again, I don't need you or your shit so please just refrain from anymore posts on any of my threads..


This is the bs I'm talking about, 2 lbs per system? Not what the title says, title says 2 lbs every 2 weeks from 1 50 gal system, not 4?
It's called lying?
I was baited in and let down so forget you leg riders who bl indy like everything a mofo posts and attack anyone who questions their Un proved claims,

He claims lazy fucks need to do their own research?
The funk you think I read all these pages for?
Here in the hydro section?
It's called research.
This isn't a grow journel?


----------



## Penny wise (Nov 3, 2014)

chunkylonin said:


> But you are doing the same thing,hahaha.I think you/joint/rob are all the same account trying to stir up shit,which is pretty pathetic.You dont like it dont comment or read,how hard is that


And finally, lol. It is YOU who did the same thing, I was talking to original poster,
Then you baited me back in and made me come back and say all this other shit. I got free time so no biggie


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 3, 2014)

Penny wise said:


> And finally, lol. It is YOU who did the same thing, I was talking to original poster,
> Then you baited me back in and made me come back and say all this other shit. I got free time so no biggie


I thinkits pretty obvious you have some mental issues.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Nov 4, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Don't know if you got it together or not but here's what works for me. The green wire that's loose doesn't get attached to anything.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


 Thanks bro. Haven't set it up waiting on construction to finish at my house to build my room


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 4, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Don't know if you got it together or not but here's what works for me. The green wire that's loose doesn't get attached to anything.
> 
> Live from the Garden on the G3


I put contactors in an approved metal enclosure. Tie all the grounds together via a ground bar, grounding the contactor and enclosure in the process. I'm no sparky. My brother is though. And that's how he showed me.


----------



## mike45214 (Nov 4, 2014)

Bigdogfirecrotch said:


> Thanks bro. Haven't set it up waiting on construction to finish at my house to build my room


Dealing with things that can potentially burn your house down you want to be sure of what you're doing.


----------



## Bigdogfirecrotch (Nov 6, 2014)

mike45214 said:


> Dealing with things that can potentially burn your house down you want to be sure of what you're doing.


Agreed. Thanks for the clear pics.


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 6, 2014)

shame a couple douchebags chased ss away, he has so much experience to offer...


----------



## Tone5500 (Nov 6, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> shame a couple douchebags chased ss away, he has so much experience to offer...


I don't belive they chased him away I think personal issues are taking
Priority over rollitup


----------



## piecemasta (Nov 12, 2014)

Did he ever post any pics/proof of his setup pushing the 36-40oz he claimed?


----------



## rob333 (Nov 12, 2014)

piecemasta said:


> Did he ever post any pics/proof of his setup pushing the 36-40oz he claimed?


nope i inboxed him and u no what i got a hole heap of bull shit


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 13, 2014)

notice.. all thread titles are there to lure you in. 90% have no info.. and no pics.. just someone asking a question about something thats already been talked about 100 times.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey SS, sorry to hear about your dad. Finished reading the thread hoping for good news. 

I know pvc is used in certified organic aquaponics systems outdoors. 

I'm pretty sure it was silicone used for temporary plumbing to stop leaks at joints in some aquaponics reading I was doing. If it's safe for fish and edible plants, I figure it should be safe for this.

I used 3" round pvc for a system with 2" net pots as a shallow water culture. To convert I'd need to use the collars in net pots. I'm afraid it'd make a mess spraying out under the collar. Do you think this would be the case?

This time I took notes as I went through the thread. Site wish I had on the old SS thread.

Thanks for all the time and effort you put into planning, testing, and sharing SS


----------



## howsitgrowin420 (Nov 21, 2014)

piecemasta said:


> Did he ever post any pics/proof of his setup pushing the 36-40oz he claimed?


prodding along the conversation here as well I see


----------



## chunkylonin (Nov 21, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> shame a couple douchebags chased ss away, he has so much experience to offer...


Yea,in all the years he been around here,hes never backed down or ran away,he must be dealing with health issues or family issues.Never the less get better soon and come back when you can ss.


----------



## nameno (Nov 29, 2014)

SS sorry to hear about your dad last time I was this way you were talking about him.
You haven't heard from me in a time,I haven't had a problem,just came by checking
on you. I see you got some haters on here,but the way you grow I guess you are use
to it. Evidently they haven't been around long enough to know you or your other thread,
or all the help you've given a whole lot of people on here. I see others I remember on
here. I'm guessing you have had some things to deal with & you'll be back when you get things settled down. In the mean time I'll shoot up prayers for ya! Later dude noname


----------



## nameno (Nov 29, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> shame a couple douchebags chased ss away, he has so much experience to offer...


You know aint nobody chased him away.He must be having something to deal with.
I know it's hard to listen to these kids that don't know him (or anything else)knock his work. When I was checking him out long ago,I got nit picky and still could not find him wrong on any of his advice. I had to laugh when I saw how cool they thought someone
else was that grows similar. They are mixed up.! Peace bro I'll catch him when he
gets things squared away.nn


----------



## waterdawg (Nov 30, 2014)

He just said fuck it I think , dont blame him, why bother. This site had turned from bad to out of control. Bunch of basement trolls, that pounce in anyone that is a newb or thinks differently and likes to try new stuff. Almost had it to but just hangin to watch the train wrecks.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 30, 2014)

Now the home depot website is only showing me 5 inch square fence posts when couple weeks back it only had 4 inch


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 30, 2014)

nameno said:


> I was always told no picture,it didn't happen!
> 6ozs = pics


Interesting quote from a different thread, no?
You guys need to get over your SS fanboi phase and learn how to be intellectually honest.
You can't defend a guy that doesn't post pics while also telling someone else they need to post pics.

This thread is a joke and those of you that are still standing behind it are making me laugh.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 30, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> Interesting quote from a different thread, no?
> You guys need to get over your SS fanboi phase and learn how to be intellectually honest.
> You can't defend a guy that doesn't post pics while also telling someone else they need to post pics.
> 
> This thread is a joke and those of you that are still standing behind it are making me laugh.


Have you checked out superstoners previous thread with photos?


----------



## nameno (Nov 30, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> Interesting quote from a different thread, no?
> You guys need to get over your SS fanboi phase and learn how to be intellectually honest.
> You can't defend a guy that doesn't post pics while also telling someone else they need to post pics.
> 
> This thread is a joke and those of you that are still standing behind it are making me laugh.


I have seen SS's pics! If it's a joke & you dislike it why you still here? Idiot
I'm not intellectual,I can't even spell it,I aint smart,I barely know more than you,dummy


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 30, 2014)

Name calling. Cute.

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 30, 2014)

Voidling said:


> Have you checked out superstoners previous thread with photos?


I've seen some of them. The points I brought up weren't about the pictures. I posted the quote about the pictures to show the fanboi mentality that blocks honest discussion.


----------



## Hydroburn (Dec 2, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> He just said fuck it I think , dont blame him, why bother. This site had turned from bad to out of control. Bunch of basement trolls, that pounce in anyone that is a newb or thinks differently and likes to try new stuff. Almost had it to but just hangin to watch the train wrecks.


I have seen several good growers in the hydro/dwc boards get fed up with the trolls, and people giving shit advice and being dicks. eventually told the community to eat a fat cock sandwich and quit posting... and knowledge/experience was lost from the community.

used to be, you post in a thread, drop your thoughts to the OP, and move on. now everyone has to quote everyone and talk shit about how your advice is shit and what you are left with are assholes in every thread, and noobs with root rot and foaming bleach reservoirs.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 2, 2014)

maybe you can put your ego aside long enough to take what you can from someone with knowledge on a subject. i don,t agree with everything, but i take what i can. try it some day!


----------



## greencorn55 (Dec 2, 2014)

Super its your old friend kenny. Looks like you've been gone for a bit, hope all is well and that you are staying safe.

To the haters...While I remain adamant that aero rails in a residential environment are an over complicated waste of time, super is absolutely the best I have ever seen run it. He knows this system better than stink bud himself and if you are looking to run a similar system you would be wise to heed his advice. 

Any other old stink forum friends out there send me a holler, its been too long.


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 2, 2014)

Is the core still up and running,havent checked it out in some time?


----------



## greencorn55 (Dec 2, 2014)

No PK pulled that down awhile back, got real slow around there.


----------



## howsitgrowin420 (Dec 3, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> maybe you can put your ego aside long enough to take what you can from someone with knowledge on a subject. i don,t agree with everything, but i take what i can. try it some day!


"look how I compliment myself while saying something insulting to you. If you respond indignantly to what other people do then you may say whatever you like." Option 1 meant saying nothing and ignoring the person. Option 2 meant saying something to make yourself appear to be standing upon a moral high ground while couching your insult in pleasant language. 

Ego? Get a clue dude. Are you really referring to the imagined structures of a cokehead? You do know that Freudian psychology was discredited decades ago by real science, don't you?

Furthermore, an ego is not something that is "put aside" if you do subscribe to the theory that unobservable constructs are in control of our daily behavior. Logically, if a person's behavior is ruled by their ego, then if the conscious person could just "put [it] aside", then do we not need a fourth structure? I think that what you meant to say was "the desires of your id to demoralize and insult people are not properly offset by a moral and good super-ego, therefor, your ego's attempts to balance the two fall into what would generally be considered rude." But, I'm not a pop-psychologist and we are forgetting that the only function of your statement was to say "look at how just and good I am, I am the purveyor of all things moral on the internet." Get bent. (this is where your faulty schemas do not allow you to interpret this as a correct statement about your passive aggressive nature. Instead, you will protect yourself by first finding fault in me and then discrediting anything said. After that you will turn to a small and sheltered circle for validation of the faulty structures that have been so deeply strengthened to this point - and the circle continues.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 3, 2014)

lol...like i said, put your ego aside, but i guess thats impossible for some.


----------



## howsitgrowin420 (Dec 3, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> lol...like i said, put your ego aside, but i guess thats impossible for some.


no, you didn't tell me to put my ego aside. So, are you talking to me now or the original person? Everyone has an ego problem? I thought I was explaining how you misused the term in order to prevent you from continuing to look foolish. Wait, when you issue a command, if someone doesn't follow it then "thats impossible for some"? So, you misused a term and originally talked about what you do and purported to give advice on how to better use the forum, but now it was a command whose premise has somehow been validated? So, if someone chooses not to follow a command containing faulty logic, then....you are confusing, spelling, semantic, and contraction errors aside.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 3, 2014)

Super cooooooome baaaaaaackkkkkk!!!!!!!!
Damn jealous whiners.
Hope his dad is ok I know he was having issues with his dad.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 3, 2014)

I know theres a whiner thread somewhere......oh im in it.damn where's that SS thread somehow I got misplaced.
mmmmmm good weed indeed.


----------



## chunkylonin (Feb 1, 2015)

I really hope ss didnt let some whiny bitches drive him away from this thread,I know hes still around,but why abandon the thread,there were more of us then them,ones who actually wanted to learn some more.


----------



## Flipisruff (Feb 5, 2015)

Any of you guys know what's he using to catch the water to drain back to the resavior in his system? Is that a gutter? I can find everything else except that. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Flipisruff (Feb 5, 2015)

@chunkylonin, It could be anything. Let him be and let's keep figuring this out.


----------



## chunkylonin (Feb 6, 2015)

Flipisruff said:


> @chunkylonin, It could be anything. Let him be and let's keep figuring this out.


Hes still around,just not on this thread,which means he is fed up with the trolls.As for you question,go back to the begining of this thread and you should find your answer somewhere between the begining and here.


----------



## chunkylonin (Feb 6, 2015)

I think its just a fence post.^


----------



## Flipisruff (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't think it's a post fence because he has a top and a bottom frame with the side being...chaulked I believe.


----------



## Flipisruff (Feb 6, 2015)

Let me re read this whole thread, I don't think it was stated.


----------



## Flipisruff (Feb 6, 2015)

"Drain can be 2"-3" PVC or fence rails"

I've seen super's PVC drain on stink's thread but it wasn't like super's new design. They don't look like fence rails to me. 

I thought super was a lazy and "keep it simple stupid" guy so it doesn't make sense for him to get a fence post, cut it and shape it, and cut another one to make a top cap.


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 17, 2015)

Ive used this system. And nothing gets me better yields overall than the rails. I got 9oz from one plant in this system once


----------



## oceangreen (Feb 17, 2015)

I dont understand, there were never any trolls on here. Why are they here. lol

its not a cock contest over here. Hell I havent been on here for 6 months. We all have lifes and come here to just spread knowledge or learn something.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi super i hope you are doing well. I have been following your PBP recipe since stinkbuddie.com with great results. Here are some screenshots from your recipe and ph remixppm3b spreadsheet. your bloom numbers are very close to Mel Frank numbers, also finally a leakproof cloner, this tote doesnt leak at all....

good luck and happy growing.

ps I run RO water

http://www.mediafire.com/view/ngchmhxwm6wdd03/Superstoner_recipe_(vRO).xls
http://www.mediafire.com/view/k12r8861tp35wp2/Botanicare_Grow_&_Inducing_Bloom.xls
http://www.mediafire.com/view/fqg2yp28je4uvvq/Botanicare_Bloom_Peak.xls


----------



## Nine0 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Great thread. Have read this one and stink buds as well as a few others on this type of growing..

I'm into it a little bit now with a similar set up using Technaflora Nutes with great white , hydro guard and a little silica...

I am hoping that someone here can help me out.. I'm at about day 25 at day 21 after I started trimming a bit to clean things up I noticed that the ppm in the res shot up.. so the plants appeared to be only drinking the H20 not the nutes.. ph has been anywhere from 7.2 -6... at 6 when ppm levels are in the 1100 range..

Am I dealing with a nutrient lockout here? Or is it normal for the plants to stop taking nutes for a while? The plants appear to be growing still.. buds are filling in, no signs of distress.

I heard with great white not to adjust ph as it will kill the enzyme .. so I have never adjusted ph just allowed everything to manage itself. .


I'm starting to panic a little bit.. did a flush with straight RO water for 24hrs and then cleaned res as best I could then refilled with a new nutrient mmix.. a little stronger and no awesome blossom.. ppm are up 200 from 18hrs ago.. h20 down to 5 from 10..

Thanks for any help.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nine0 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Great thread. Have read this one and stink buds as well as a few others on this type of growing..
> 
> ...



i would suggest going a bit easier on the nutes. try around 800 ppm for week 3-4, modify from there if necessary. and manually keep your ph at 5.8-5.9 during this time. i also suggest using pondzyme (the kind with barley in it) to replace great white. its much, much cheaper and just as effective, imo. and ive had no issues adjusting the ph when using pondzyme. im guessing the plants arent showing distress yet because theyre living on stored nutes in the leaves and drinking only the water from your reservoir, causing your ppm to rise. you did well to give them a good flush though, its a good first step when things go wrong. and if youre running rails, and you can afford to go buy some extra nutes, i definitely suggest giving the ss recipe a try. i have been using it for a few years now and it performs very well for me. have you seen both the ss threads though? i ask because im basically just regurgitating stuff i learned from ss. if you havent read the older ss thread, i definitely suggest reading through it. tons of info in that thread. if you decide to try the recipe, use the one from page 10(?) of this thread. good luck


----------



## Nine0 (Jul 10, 2015)

thenasty1 said:


> i would suggest going a bit easier on the nutes. try around 800 ppm for week 3-4, modify from there if necessary. and manually keep your ph at 5.8-5.9 during this time. i also suggest using pondzyme (the kind with barley in it) to replace great white. its much, much cheaper and just as effective, imo. and ive had no issues adjusting the ph when using pondzyme. im guessing the plants arent showing distress yet because theyre living on stored nutes in the leaves and drinking only the water from your reservoir, causing your ppm to rise. you did well to give them a good flush though, its a good first step when things go wrong. and if youre running rails, and you can afford to go buy some extra nutes, i definitely suggest giving the ss recipe a try. i have been using it for a few years now and it performs very well for me. have you seen both the ss threads though? i ask because im basically just regurgitating stuff i learned from ss. if you havent read the older ss thread, i definitely suggest reading through it. tons of info in that thread. if you decide to try the recipe, use the one from page 10(?) of this thread. good luck


Thanks for the input.. The recipe I have from my friend who is using the technaflora nutes in a DWC setup is running 1100 first 4 weeks 1200 for three then 1400 for 3weeks.. 

I did read the old SS thread I think.. and the stink bud one. I'm new to all of this and if you say you can manually adjust ph with the pondzyme I'm all for it.. What about using bleach? As suggested by fatman and ditching all of the bacteria ? 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/killing-root-rot.286022/page-2

and I think it is also on the first or second page on this sub section . 

ALso after this original post I posted in stink buds thread.. but I noticed that my first res levels had dropped from the raised 1400 ppm down to 800.. so maybe the flush worked and the girls are back on track.. 

I will go have a read of SS recipe again.. it's not to late to switch brews rights? I mean how thourough of a flush would I have to do in order to change nutes? 

I can't exactly remove the resevoir.. as some roots have grown down in there .. I know I can cut but they seem healthy. 

Thank you very much for the reply.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nine0 said:


> Thanks for the input.. The recipe I have from my friend who is using the technaflora nutes in a DWC setup is running 1100 first 4 weeks 1200 for three then 1400 for 3weeks..
> 
> I did read the old SS thread I think.. and the stink bud one. I'm new to all of this and if you say you can manually adjust ph with the pondzyme I'm all for it.. What about using bleach? As suggested by fatman and ditching all of the bacteria ?
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/killing-root-rot.286022/page-2
> ...


no problem. happy to help. i used to run high ppm in my hydro systems, but in my experience, its more about the ratios of the nutes than the quantity of them. i barely hit 1000 ppm by the time theyre done. and i do run the ss recipe in my dwc too, but at a slightly reduced strength since the roots are in constant contact with the nute solution. ive heard people talk about using bleach or h2o2 in the res, but for me, the hydroguard, pondzyme, and proper res temps pretty much take care of things in the root zone. personally, i would not use bleach in the cultivation process of something that is intended to be consumed by humans. just my $.02. i havent tested it or anything, so i cant speak from experience on that. h2o2 can be useful both to maintain a sterile res,and as treatment for root issues. this i have tried. i pretty much stick with the ss recipe aside from a few light modifications as necessary for the strains i run. if your ppm dropped that much after a flush and res change, id say youre on the right track unless your res is leaking or something. i dont know that id recommend switching recipes midway through flower, ive never done it. but if you do, definitely give them a 24 hour flush beforehand. dont be afraid to trim the roots a little bit, as long as you dont go overboard your plants will be just fine.


----------



## Voidling (Jul 11, 2015)

Did SS ever come back?


----------



## thenasty1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Voidling said:


> Did SS ever come back?


not yet. i hope he does, though. both i and many others would benefit from the return of ss. and im sure the troll brigade is itching for something to bitch about, too.


----------



## Voidling (Jul 15, 2015)

Damn, had sure hoped he'd be back by now with a message at least


----------



## Nine0 (Jul 25, 2015)

So those of you running SS recipe ... its half a scoop of pondzyme per gallon? 

And these containers that he sussed out are so good... I'm going to buy more just for outside storage. 

I will have to get some pictures up of my SS and Stink inspired rail system.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 26, 2015)

he use half scoop of pondzyme with barley for his 50 gal reservoir.
the last time i use it a full scoop measures 2 tsp (my dog spill the hole thing)
i hope it helps.

good luck and happy growing


----------



## Voidling (Jul 28, 2015)

Nine0 said:


> So those of you running SS recipe ... its half a scoop of pondzyme per gallon?
> 
> And these containers that he sussed out are so good... I'm going to buy more just for outside storage.
> 
> I will have to get some pictures up of my SS and Stink inspired rail system.


Where are you getting the containers?


----------



## wanalearn (Sep 4, 2015)

do you mix the nutes in a gallon jug like stink bud did then fill it untill it reaches a certain ppm? or do you just add them to each gallon of water?


----------



## [email protected]@ (Sep 5, 2015)

wanalearn said:


> do you mix the nutes in a gallon jug like stink bud did then fill it untill it reaches a certain ppm? or do you just add them to each gallon of water?


i add them to each gallon of water using a feeding spreadsheet.(excel)

at the bottom is the spreadsheet for his formula in a zip file.(PBP spreadsheet)
just change strength and gallons(in red).
the mL per gallons are going to be next to the product names in black.(not the grey ones)
in his formula is 1mL of cal mag and tap water(107 ppm). i use 5 and 4mL for my ro water.

Good luck and happy growing


----------



## Joedank (Sep 7, 2015)

[email protected]@ said:


> i add them to each gallon of water using a feeding spreadsheet.(excel)
> 
> at the bottom is the spreadsheet for his formula in a zip file.(PBP spreadsheet)
> just change strength and gallons(in red).
> ...


uhhh like thanks a million


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm back. new rooms, new life. 4800w flower 900 watts veg. 20 ounces a week in a total of 220sf


----------



## rob333 (Dec 15, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> View attachment 3565473 View attachment 3565474 View attachment 3565475 View attachment 3565473 View attachment 3565474 I'm back. new rooms, new life. 4800w flower 900 watts veg. 20 ounces a week in a total of 220sfView attachment 3565473


lol that looks nothing like 20 ounces that's some small bud for 20 ounces i would say like 4 ounces off them


----------



## klx (Dec 16, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> I'm back. new rooms, new life. 4800w flower 900 watts veg. 20 ounces a week in a total of 220sf


Welcome back. Still using the rails?


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Rob why such a hater? Do you feel like a better person trying to bash everyone? I see some never change but I have. And for once you are right, that's not 20oz, it's more like 60-70oz. That's a partial view of 2 systems that have 2 and 4 weeks left til harvest, you know, the time when buds swell. Let's see yours big boy.  why do you believe it is so hard to get 3.5-4oz per plant? Some will easily hit 5.5-6oz, in fact I rarely get less than 5 from white widow. There is just no need to be so ugly, especially after this long of a time, so troll on over to someone who will bite your terrible bait, sweetcheeks.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 16, 2015)

I would like to point out that I have not cleaned a system in over a year and use no chillers or temperature control for the res's with no root issues at all. The hydroguard and pondzyme work great.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> I would like to point out that I have not cleaned a system in over a year and use no chillers or temperature control for the res's with no root issues at all. The hydroguard and pondzyme work great.


Thats why I liked my 6" round tubes with the rubber ends/clamp, easy to clean when needed 
I take it you've never had the slime right? I can't remember. lf I remember correctly, you don't run the pumps 24/7, and by doing that, your temps never get to high?
I never used shit either for along time without getting slimed. We didn't know about enzymes and hydrogaurd wasn't out yet either. Anyways, knowing what I know now, i would do both chiller and possibly that combo you use. It's just not worth it running without chillers IMO. 
Good to see you back!


----------



## kingpyro (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome back.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Thats why I liked my 6" round tubes with the rubber ends/clamp, easy to clean when needed
> I take it you've never had the slime right? I can't remember. lf I remember correctly, you don't run the pumps 24/7, and by doing that, your temps never get to high?
> I never used shit either for along time without getting slimed. We didn't know about enzymes and hydrogaurd wasn't out yet either. Anyways, knowing what I know now, i would do both chiller and possibly that combo you use. It's just not worth it running without chillers IMO.
> Good to see you back!


I think the bennies like warmer water, not positive though. I really don't think there would be a need to clean a completely closed system like aeroponics. My res stays extremely clean using the bennies but the trays (because of the light shining on them) get a little build up but not bad. I bet bennies in your system you'd be good to go, best change I've made is going bennies from sterile


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 16, 2015)

glad to see you back, ss. looking forward to jocking more of your style and shaming more trolls. hope you've been well. is this new room in that loft space you were talking about a while back? or did you have to relocate? and can you show us your veg if it is different than the last time we've seen it?


----------



## rob333 (Dec 16, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> Rob why such a hater? Do you feel like a better person trying to bash everyone? I see some never change but I have. And for once you are right, that's not 20oz, it's more like 60-70oz. That's a partial view of 2 systems that have 2 and 4 weeks left til harvest, you know, the time when buds swell. Let's see yours big boy.  why do you believe it is so hard to get 3.5-4oz per plant? Some will easily hit 5.5-6oz, in fact I rarely get less than 5 from white widow. There is just no need to be so ugly, especially after this long of a time, so troll on over to someone who will bite your terrible bait, sweetcheeks.


im a hater cause almost a year ago i asked u for bagged up pics and weight u could not produce it for me i just hate people that talk poo


----------



## rob333 (Dec 16, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> Rob why such a hater? Do you feel like a better person trying to bash everyone? I see some never change but I have. And for once you are right, that's not 20oz, it's more like 60-70oz. That's a partial view of 2 systems that have 2 and 4 weeks left til harvest, you know, the time when buds swell. Let's see yours big boy.  why do you believe it is so hard to get 3.5-4oz per plant? Some will easily hit 5.5-6oz, in fact I rarely get less than 5 from white widow. There is just no need to be so ugly, especially after this long of a time, so troll on over to someone who will bite your terrible bait, sweetcheeks.


and i have been follow this thread for a wile all your pics are bunched up crowded pics of plants that u can not tell how much they hold or a few pisses buds no bigger then a lighter when i harvest my lot ill post u some buds the size of my arm


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey SS, missed seeing you around. Hope you don't mind helping me out re an issue I'm having that I've never had before.....root rot!! I've been running a spray set up for almost 2 years and this run (first one since spring) I got a nasty case. My water temp got up to 72-73ish but the actual root chamber was probably hitting high seventies. I insulated the tops and that got it down but by now the plants had just about had it. I stopped the bennies and hit it with bleach, got temps down to 65 with a passive chiller, the bleach seemed to help but found some 35% H2O2 and hit it with that, all seemed great and started back with Hydroguard only and things we're rocking for a week. I had actually thought I had saved the girls then left the sprayers on for 24 hours by mistake and they went brown again while still keeping the temps low and running hydroguard. Is there anything I should do to try and get this crap gone for good, it seems to be there just waiting to catch hold again. Thanks for any thoughts. Good to see u back even if the shit started as soon as you got here ..... Just ignore the shit!!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Haters are going to hate, but having a grudge for a year over something like that is not healthy for you. Try and get out and make friends or get laid. You are welcome here robby, you make us all appear more intelligent.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Budley, I'm a big believer in pondzyme. I used it before and with hydroguard and aquashield with great results. I do not monitor res temps, ever, and I do not remove and clean systems between harvests.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm not sure why people find it hard to believe 2.5 lbs every 2 weeks with 4 lights on rotation is so hard. Especially with aeroponics. Shit, I bet you could get 7lbs every 2 weeks just by switching to DE bulbs and running a heavy yield strain.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks nasty. New house, new room, new girlfriend, new me. I have put no real changes into anything because if it ain't broke...... and it's working great. I may go in my rooms every 2nd or 3rd day and barely spend any time in them except for res change and harvest days. The large plants just went in to flower this morning after this pic.


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 16, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'm not sure why people find it hard to believe 2.5 lbs every 2 weeks with 4 lights on rotation is so hard. Especially with aeroponics. Shit, I bet you could get 7lbs every 2 weeks just by switching to DE bulbs and running a heavy yield strain.


can confirm your theory, this system + DE lighting definitely performs very well for me.



superstoner1 said:


> Thanks nasty. New house, new room, new girlfriend, new me. I have put no real changes into anything because if it ain't broke...... and it's working great. I may go in my rooms every 2nd or 3rd day and barely spend any time in them except for res change and harvest days. The large plants just went in to flower this morning after this pic.


glad to hear it. i'm working on a new room myself. i don't know if you've ever mentioned before- do you put any nutes in your cloner, or is it just tap water? does the pump in your cloner run on the same cycle as the rails? do you aerate or recirculate the water in the cloner?


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Tap water. Same cycle. It is aerated by the spraying. I haven't even changed the water in my cloner for three months


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> Tap water. Same cycle. It is aerated by the spraying. I haven't even changed the water in my cloner for three months


Bennies in the cloner? I use pool shock and plain tap water non ph'ed and run it for months with just top offs. Always 100% success rate in 7 days or less, if you do use bennies in the cloner, what's the scoop?


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Tap water only


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 16, 2015)

OK cool. Won't change a thing with the cloner. Much respect for the info on the pond zyme and hydroguard combo. Working excellent.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Dec 16, 2015)

Glad to see you back SS! Thanks for the excellent tips!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2015)

thenasty1 said:


> can confirm your theory, this system + DE lighting definitely performs very well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear it. i'm working on a new room myself. i don't know if you've ever mentioned before- do you put any nutes in your cloner, or is it just tap water? does the pump in your cloner run on the same cycle as the rails? do you aerate or recirculate the water in the cloner?


Any system + DE lighting definitely performs very well for me


----------



## Joedank (Dec 17, 2015)

rob333 said:


> im a hater cause almost a year ago i asked u for bagged up pics and weight u could not produce it for me i just hate people that talk poo


i NEVER put bagged up pics on the net you fucking noob...

glad this thread is getting somewhere...yet again


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2015)

rob333 said:


> im a hater cause almost a year ago i asked u for bagged up pics and weight u could not produce it for me i just hate people that talk poo


Aren't you that same guy that doesn't believe anyone when we told you we get bags of ffof for 10-12 dollars here in NorCal?
Yeah, I'm pretty sure you were the one that 100% didn't believe we get bags of ffof for 10-12 dollars
Why are you such a hater?


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 17, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> Budley, I'm a big believer in pondzyme. I used it before and with hydroguard and aquashield with great results. I do not monitor res temps, ever, and I do not remove and clean systems between harvests.


Well I was using microbe lift pl which is also a pond microbe product and had great luck but with no hydroguard, I'm thinking something in the microbe lift changed. Ok thanks, I will get some pondzyme and keep running the Hydroguard as well, which I do think works well. This run is basically lost I think so I guess start a fresh run with a new strain. Glad to hear your doing well btw. It's nice to change things up in life, keeps things fresh lol. Easy to just cruise along and get stuck in the slow lane, been there!!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 17, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Aren't you that same guy that doesn't believe anyone when we told you we get bags of ffof for 10-12 dollars here in NorCal?
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure you were the one that 100% didn't believe we get bags of ffof for 10-12 dollars
> Why are you such a hater?


Should be a warning on every thread "PLEASE DON'T FEED THE TROLLS"!!!! It's like the chipmunks around my house, the people next door feed them. Now when I walk outside its like a fucking Disney movie and they follow you around like your Snow White lol.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 17, 2015)

DWC bucket. No temp control. And basically the stepchild in the room, I spend very little effort on the buckets. They just fill space.


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 17, 2015)

superstoner1 said:


> DWC bucket. No temp control. And basically the stepchild in the room, I spend very little effort on the buckets. They just fill space.


still using water from res changes in your buckets, or do you use the same nute recipe when filling them? what is your rough average yield per bucket? i am starting my new facility with all dwc, i could use any advice you may have. my old rails are too tall for my new spot, so i'll have to build new sets with a lower height after the first run or two.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Buckets get there own nutes. I run no more than 650ppm. 3-6 ounces each, depending on the strain


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 10, 2016)

superstoner1 said:


> I would like to point out that I have not cleaned a system in over a year and use no chillers or temperature control for the res's with no root issues at all. The hydroguard and pondzyme work great.


Thanks for the tips and welcome back. I'm glad to hear everything is working out for you on your personal life.

Any changes on your nutrient formula?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 10, 2016)

superstoner1 said:


> Buckets get there own nutes. I run no more than 650ppm. 3-6 ounces each, depending on the strain


Is the 650ppm on a .500 or .700 scale?


----------



## extremepsi (Jan 16, 2016)

what formula are you using for your buckets?


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 23, 2016)

greencorn55 said:


> Super its your old friend kenny. Looks like you've been gone for a bit, hope all is well and that you are staying safe.
> 
> To the haters...While I remain adamant that aero rails in a residential environment are an over complicated waste of time, super is absolutely the best I have ever seen run it. He knows this system better than stink bud himself and if you are looking to run a similar system you would be wise to heed his advice.
> 
> Any other old stink forum friends out there send me a holler, its been too long.


kenny!


----------



## oceangreen (Mar 23, 2016)

It can be 


piecemasta said:


> Did he ever post any pics/proof of his setup pushing the 36-40oz he claimed?


It can be done. easily in this system 20 can be done. thats still quite good


----------



## Caribbean Hippie (Apr 26, 2016)

[email protected]@ said:


> i add them to each gallon of water using a feeding spreadsheet.(excel)
> 
> at the bottom is the spreadsheet for his formula in a zip file.(PBP spreadsheet)
> just change strength and gallons(in red).
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Voidling (May 10, 2016)

superstoner1 said:


> Buckets get there own nutes. I run no more than 650ppm. 3-6 ounces each, depending on the strain


Glad you stopped in. Hope all is well


----------



## Anton Cherniavski (May 10, 2016)

all kinds of shit going on in this thread, but, all in all ,Well done OP.


----------



## OGMMJ (May 12, 2016)

superstoner1 said:


> Tap water. Same cycle. It is aerated by the spraying. I haven't even changed the water in my cloner for three months


This would be amazing, I'm having issues if I don't change it every 3 days haha


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 8, 2016)

I noticed ss and a couple other people using those strong boxes, but leaving the lids yellow and not painting them as stink suggested. Anyone have any feedback on that?


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 8, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> I noticed ss and a couple other people using those strong boxes, but leaving the lids yellow and not painting them as stink suggested. Anyone have any feedback on that?


I had to cover mine with silver bubble wrap stuff to keep temps down, got up to 80 in the root zone and major rot. Mine are red though lol.


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 8, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> I had to cover mine with silver bubble wrap stuff to keep temps down, got up to 80 in the root zone and major rot. Mine are red though lol.


Damn, that sucks. I've got the yellow ones. Planned on painting them as suggested by stinkbud but after seeing ss run them yellow I'm thinking about just rolling with it. 

I'm hoping to have my veg and cloner put together in the next couple of days.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 8, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> Damn, that sucks. I've got the yellow ones. Planned on painting them as suggested by stinkbud but after seeing ss run them yellow I'm thinking about just rolling with it.
> 
> I'm hoping to have my veg and cloner put together in the next couple of days.


I suggest no paint, just roll with it. I painted mine once and it all flaked off, even with sanding the plastic and using special paint. My veg area is a 27 gallon tough tote with the yellow top, sometimes in the summer I have issues with heat, but once my canopy fills in it's okay. For what it's worth I might try some of the silver bubble wrap I have some laying around but I haven't found it necessary yet. I've been running this yellow tote with sprayers in veg and then move to rails in flower for more than 5 years with great success. I've also run pro mix, coco, RDWC(undercurrent) etc. I keep coming back to the old rails they're my favorite!

I'm editing this to add a picture of the Rails
 
I know they're a little close together but I'm working on that, this is old-school Style just like stink bud.


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 9, 2016)

jpdnkstr said:


> I've been running this yellow tote with sprayers in veg and then move to rails in flower for more than 5 years with great success. I've also run pro mix, coco, RDWC(undercurrent) etc. I keep coming back to the old rails they're my favorite!


Do you have input in regards to the nute schedule? Do you run ss's suggested nutes or did you stick with stinkbud's recommendations?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 9, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> Do you have input in regards to the nute schedule? Do you run ss's suggested nutes or did you stick with stinkbud's recommendations?


I use General Hydroponics 3 part, almost the full line, minus flora nectar and diamond nectar. I also use a root product, an enzyme product and a few other things, like botanicare cal mag(I use RO water) and MgSO4. The rails were a bit of a learning curve, and a chiller would be nice, but that's something I haven't acquired yet.


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 13, 2016)

superstoner1 said:


> Off the top of my head here it is.
> 
> Veg stage
> 700-750ppm total
> ...


I've got questions on adding nutes to the res. 

Let's say I've got 20 gallons in my res. Do I just add each nute at 20 times whatever the dose is? If I do it this way and come out below the required ppm number then how do we know which nutrient to add more of? Am I missing something here? 

Or can we still mix all of these nutes in a gallon jug, like stinkbud suggests, measured for 20 gallons and then pour until we reach our desired ppm?


----------



## rob333 (Nov 13, 2016)

superstoner1 said:


> Buckets get there own nutes. I run no more than 650ppm. 3-6 ounces each, depending on the strain


still we have not yet got any pictures of these 40 ounces every 2 weeks


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 13, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> I've got questions on adding nutes to the res.
> 
> Let's say I've got 20 gallons in my res. Do I just add each nute at 20 times whatever the dose is? If I do it this way and come out below the required ppm number then how do we know which nutrient to add more of? Am I missing something here?
> 
> Or can we still mix all of these nutes in a gallon jug, like stinkbud suggests, measured for 20 gallons and then pour until we reach our desired ppm?


there is a botanicare PBP nutrient spreedsheet on page 21. you just need microsoft excel on your computer. that spreedsheet will do the math for you.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 13, 2016)

batrgrower said:


> I noticed ss and a couple other people using those strong boxes, but leaving the lids yellow and not painting them as stink suggested. Anyone have any feedback on that?


I use Rubbermaid Brute totes. they are very sturdy, food grade and most important they dont leak. they cost me $25. Here is the part number *20 Gal Brute FG9S3100GRAY
*
good luck and happy growing.


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 13, 2016)

[email protected]@ said:


> there is a botanicare PBP nutrient spreedsheet on page 21. you just need microsoft excel on your computer. that spreedsheet will do the math for you.


Thanks for that. I think maybe I wasn't clear with my question. 

I can do the math and figure out how much of each nutrient. My question is how to add the nutes? Each one individually to the res, mixing after each one? And, if it's done this way what happens at the end when the ppm is not right? How will you know which nute to add to make the ppm right?

For example , let's say we use only two nutrients, pbp grow at 8ml per gallon and liquid karma at 10ml per gallon. So we had 160ml of pbp grow to our res, and 200ml of liquid karma. Now, let's say our desired ppm is 750 but our reading shows 580. How do we know which nutrient to add more of, pbp grow or liquid karma. 

Or, is it easier and possible to mix all the nutrients together in a gallon jug and pour until ppm is where we want it? 

I guess my question boils down to can we mix all of ss's recommended nutes in a jug and go that route or are there certain nutrients that have to go in separate?


----------



## jpdnkstr (Nov 14, 2016)

You have to be careful with certain elements as they will bind together and cause lock out, which means they will not be available to your plants. I had the same dilemma when I first started mixing tanks, my recommendation is if you want a 20-gallon res, fill it with 15 gallons then add your nutrients and if your concentration is too high add more water. Make sure you follow the feed charts properly because there are certain elements you should add to the reservoir first, such as potassium silicate if you're using that.


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 14, 2016)

For the botanicare line, you can make a super concentrate solution with all the nutes except for silica blast. If you add SB right into the concentrate it will chelate and fall out, rendered useless. That is the only additive you must add in after the rest of your rez has been mixed.


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 14, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> For the botanicare line, you can make a super concentrate solution with all the nutes except for silica blast. If you add SB right into the concentrate it will chelate and fall out, rendered useless. That is the only additive you must add in after the rest of your rez has been mixed.


Thanks Green, is there anywhere on botanicare's website or somewhere that has this information? Like a chart or something showing which ingredients can or cannot be mixed together with what? I've looked all over the botanicare website and can't seem to find one.


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 14, 2016)

Bottom of their website is just a nutrient formula, doesn't show what can and cant be mixed as a concentrate though....I only speak out of experience with the line.


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 14, 2016)

GreenTools said:


> Bottom of their website is just a nutrient formula, doesn't show what can and cant be mixed as a concentrate though....I only speak out of experience with the line.


Okay, thanks. I have a seedling that only has 4 really small leaves. 

I went ahead and put it in the veg unit with 30% of ss's recommended veg nutes. 

I premixed everything except silica blast, hydroguard, and pondzyme. Added everything to about 300ppm and then ph'd down to 5.6. 

What's everyone think of that concentration? Too little? Or just right for a seedling?


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 15, 2016)

superstoner1 said:


> Budley, I'm a big believer in pondzyme. I used it before and with hydroguard and aquashield with great results. I do not monitor res temps, ever, and I do not remove and clean systems between harvests.


I'm running hydroguard and pondzyme in my res. I adjusted my ph to 5.6 after adding nutes. About 7 hours later the ph was up to 6.6. My res temp hangs between 68-70. My room is 76-79. 

Is this type if ph change normal? Should I ride it out or continuously keep adding ph up and down to keep it 5.6-5.8?


----------



## Hammer_time (Nov 17, 2016)

having the same issue with PH moving massive amounts within hours also. adjusted to 5.5 within 5 hours its at 6.6 - 6.8. Dont know what is the reason for that. Even pre-mixed nuts sitting a bowl, mixed, adjusted to 5.5, next day do a check and there at 7.0+.......scratching my head here.


----------



## batrgrower (Nov 18, 2016)

Hammer_time said:


> having the same issue with PH moving massive amounts within hours also. adjusted to 5.5 within 5 hours its at 6.6 - 6.8. Dont know what is the reason for that. Even pre-mixed nuts sitting a bowl, mixed, adjusted to 5.5, next day do a check and there at 7.0+.......scratching my head here.


I adjusted mine to 5.6, later that afternoon it was 6.6 so I adjusted it down to 5.6.

The next afternoon it was back up to 6.5 again, so I again adjusted it down to 5.6.

The next afternoon it was only up to 6.1 so I went ahead and adjusted it down to 5.6

The next morning, yesterday morning, it was only up to 5.7 and then yesterday evening it was only up to 5.9.

Seems like the reservoir just needed a couple days to stabilize. I'm going to change my res this weekend and see if the same thing happens over the course of the first 3 days or so.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 19, 2017)

superstoner1 said:


> I have only ever used ecoplus pumps and never had one go bad on me in 6+years.



dead thread I know but I just had to chime in on this one.

every single ecoplus pump I have ever had is in the trash because they last about 3-6 months and crap out. Absolute shit. Half of my active aqua are the same, half shit. Only about half still running and I am phasing them out.

The only pumps I have that are 100% functional after 2 years continuous duty are the cheap ass harbor freight. I can't remember what the old ones brand name was but they have fairly recently changed to creekstone. They look about identical and I hope it was just a manufacturer name change or something just for formality. Knock on wood, I haven't been running these for years because they haven't been available but for months. Let's hope these are the same quality as the old ones. 

However, I will never buy another hydro store pump again as long as I live, at least not ecoplus or active aqua. I haven't seen any other brand.

anybody that is still paying attention to this thread, do you know how marvin the martian modded his pumps? I have seen pics where he removed the inlet cover and filter and fitted some sort of pipe to the intake to change the pickup style and location. I haven't seen this discussed anywhere yet.


----------



## cloneseed (Aug 19, 2017)

Pvc elbow on the intake.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 19, 2017)

By chance have you done it?

I haven't had one apart in quite awhile plus I don't use the same brand but I don't remember it being just round, like it had locking tabs preventing a simple connection.

Do you know how he did it? Or if you have, how?


----------



## cloneseed (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes I have done it, the front of the ecoplus pumps come off and have a female threaded inlet. I used a barbed pump fitting to an elbow instead of pvc though, just had them on hand at the time.


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok thanks, that sounds different than what I've got. I'll have to check and see if I can rig something. These seem to have nothing but a keeper for the impeller/armature, no threads. We'll see.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 19, 2017)

I think my 365's have a female threaded inlet as well, I'll have to check lol. As for them not lasting, one of mine is around 5-6 years old


----------



## completenoobie (Aug 19, 2017)

I don't even know you and I can already tell you, your luck is better than mine. I will never chance buying another one. I wouldn't even take a free one. Really. But I am glad someone can trust them, I don't.

Crazy how sometimes you get what you pay for and sometimes the cheapest one is the highest quality you can get!!

I also can't just run down to my (non-existent) hydro shop to try the next brand offered, ergo, can't run down and return a defect. However I can run to HF and swap em out, I have over 20!!!! People think I'm fucking growing pot or something around here!!


----------



## Lite Brite (Dec 8, 2017)

Wow completenoobie sorry bout the bad luck with eco pumps. I have 8 of them and more than 4 of them are over 5 yrs old and running like the day I bought em. I have had 1 die though and that was due to running dry for almost a week while I was away. 

As for your question about the intakes, they're threaded with the same size thread as the output. One can simply pull off the guard/filter and thread any one of the spare ends into it and hook up a vinyl hose or PVC adapter. 
I have all my rez's drains plumbed together and a pump hooked up this way because my drain is higher. Just one thing to note on this arrangement though, the pump has to be primed as it has no draw capability. I do this in my arrangement by keeping the pump lower than the rezes I'm draining.

Another pump quite similar to the eco that's threaded on the input is Elemental H2O pump, I have 2 I've ran for over a year with no issues.


----------



## completenoobie (Dec 8, 2017)

Lite Brite said:


> Wow completenoobie sorry bout the bad luck with eco pumps. I have 8 of them and more than 4 of them are over 5 yrs old and running like the day I bought em. I have had 1 die though and that was due to running dry for almost a week while I was away.
> 
> As for your question about the intakes, they're threaded with the same size thread as the output. One can simply pull off the guard/filter and thread any one of the spare ends into it and hook up a vinyl hose or PVC adapter.
> I have all my rez's drains plumbed together and a pump hooked up this way because my drain is higher. Just one thing to note on this arrangement though, the pump has to be primed as it has no draw capability. I do this in my arrangement by keeping the pump lower than the rezes I'm draining.
> ...


You wouldn't feel sorry for me at all if you only knew how little money I spend on a better quality pump. In fact you'd be pissed ass jealous. You would cuss my very soul because I spend so much less than you guys and have NEVER EVER EVER NOT ONCE had a cheap pump go bad. I have pumps in service for over 4 years now and haven't replaced a single one since cheaping out and going with the harbor freight local supply rather than driving 110 miles and paying twice for an inferior product.

I am SUPER HAPPY with my luck

FUCK eco plus bullshit. I'll never buy another hydro shop pump as long as I live


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 8, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> You wouldn't feel sorry for me at all if you only knew how little money I spend on a better quality pump. In fact you'd be pissed ass jealous. You would cuss my very soul because I spend so much less than you guys and have NEVER EVER EVER NOT ONCE had a cheap pump go bad. I have pumps in service for over 4 years now and haven't replaced a single one since cheaping out and going with the harbor freight local supply rather than driving 110 miles and paying twice for an inferior product.
> 
> I am SUPER HAPPY with my luck
> 
> FUCK eco plus bullshit. I'll never buy another hydro shop pump as long as I live


I wish we had more than one hydro store here as well. The one we have charges double what I can get from Amazon which is where I buy most of my stuff. I think the Eco pumps are around $35 Canadian so probably $10 US lol. I have tried a few different ones and the Eco seems to work well. I may upgrade for a RDWC setup and will check out harbour


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> I wish we had more than one hydro store here as well. The one we have charges double what I can get from Amazon which is where I buy most of my stuff. I think the Eco pumps are around $35 Canadian so probably $10 US lol. I have tried a few different ones and the Eco seems to work well. I may upgrade for a RDWC setup and will check out harbour


There's almost always a better/cheaper supplier than a hydro store.


----------



## completenoobie (Dec 8, 2017)

I do try and support my local hydro shops, there are several but they are all 100+ miles away and I'm moving and after that they will be 400+ miles away to the closest one.

There are several items I get cheaper and better quality in store but many are better found online or at alternative sources.

I do like the harbor freight 264 gph pumps but not the smaller ones. I have dry run them on accident and no fails yet, but the little ones don't last. No experience with anything bigger. I bought a pump from casa de pot and burned it up within weeks and it was the priciest of ALL my pumps


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hammer_time said:


> having the same issue with PH moving massive amounts within hours also. adjusted to 5.5 within 5 hours its at 6.6 - 6.8. Dont know what is the reason for that. Even pre-mixed nuts sitting a bowl, mixed, adjusted to 5.5, next day do a check and there at 7.0+.......scratching my head here.


Hi old thread but recently I started using tap water for my flowering reservoir (cutting corners in my case lol) and pH was a big problem. within a couple of hours swinging from 5.8 to 6.8.

I started adding pH down daily to control it but ppm skyrocket to 1000 due to ph down increasing it.
Plants started to look really bad but I decided to go back to RO water and pH has been stable since. It swinging 1.0 up or down and then go back to 5.8
Plants started to look great after week.

Ps. Is Ss around or he’s gone?
Happy growing stinkbuddies


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 28, 2018)

Haven’t seen SS in a bit . If you read back a bit he used pondzyme to keep rot at bay running higher temps (+70). Root issues could have been the cause but it’s tough to say .


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 28, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Haven’t seen SS in a bit . If you read back a bit he used pondzyme to keep rot at bay running higher temps (+70). Root issues could have been the cause but it’s tough to say .


That’s what I thought but no smelly reservoir plus I’m using pondzyme as well. My res temps are between 70 -73 degrees and I have been monitoring that 24/7. it just my tap water 225ppm. I adjusted my pH last Thursday to 5.8 with 820 ppm @ .70 and that was the last time I touch my reservoir thank god until this Friday when I change res. This cobs make my plants eat a lot. My res is 3/4 full but the ppm keep going down. 

Hey budley I got 2 cmh ballast collecting dust. if you want them pm me. just an appreciation for helping me out with the mini split

Happy growing bro


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 28, 2018)

This are the ones I’m talking about


----------

